# Sticky  **Official** "Help Me Choose A Streaming Device" thread



## JGM

Wondering what streaming device is right for you? Here's your official starting place.

Step 1: consult the charts below for capabilities and specs for various streaming devices
Step 2: post here with your specific scenario and questions

*HD Streamers (all 1080p):*

DeviceRelease YearMSRPHDR supportAudio supportRemote TypeRemote punch-throughWired EthernetCPUGPURAMInternal StorageFire TV Stick Lite​2020​$29.99HDR 10, HDR10+, HLG​Dolby Atmos (pass-thru)​​MT8695D Quad-core 1.7GHz​IMG GE8300​1 GB​8 GBFire TV Stick (Gen3)​2020​$39.99HDR 10, HDR10+, HLG​Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital Plus​Alexa Voice Remote​Yes​MT8695D Quad-core 1.7GHz​IMG GE8300​1GB​8 GB​Roku Express​2019​$29.99None​Dolby Digital Plus​IR​ARM Cortex A53​512 MB​Roku Express+​2019​$39.99 (Walmart only)None​Dolby Digital PlusVoice remote​YesARM Cortex A53​512 MB​Apple TV HD​$149None​Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital Plus​Siri voice remote​A8​32 GB​

*4K Streamers (all 2160p at 60fps)*

DeviceRelease YearMSRPHDR SupportAudio SupportRemote TypeNative CastingRemote Punch-throughWired EthernetCPU/ChipsetGPURAMInternal StorageFire TV Stick 4K​2018​$49.99HDR10, HDR10+, HLG, Dolby Vision​Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital+​Alexa Voice Remote​Yes​MTK8695 / MT7668 Quad Core 1.7GHz​IMG GE8300​1.5GB​8 GB​Fire TV Stick 4K Max​2021​$54.99HDR10, HDR10+, HLG, Dolby Vision​Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital+​Alexa Voice Remote (hands-free)​Miracast (with Fire tablet)Yes​With dongleQuad-Core 1.8 GHz / Mediatek MT8696 + MT7921LS​IMG GE9215 750MHz​2GB​8GBFire TV Cube (Gen2)2019$119.99HDR10, HDR10+, HLG, Dolby VisionDolby Atmos, Dolby Digital+Alexa Voice Remote (hands-free)Yes

Amlogic S922X Hexacore (ARM Quad-core A73+Dual-core A53)
ARM Mali G52-MP2 (3EE), 800MHz2GB16GBRoku Express 4K 2021$34.99 (Walmart only)HDR10,
HDR10+,
HLGDolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthroughIRYesARM Cortex A551GBRoku Express 4K+2021$39.99HDR10,
HDR10+,
HLGDolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthroughVoice remote with headphone jack1GBRoku Streaming Stick 4K​2021$49.99HDR10, HDR10+, HLG, Dolby VisionDolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthroughAlexa Voice Remote (hands-free)YesARM Cortex A551 GB Roku Streaming Stick 4K+2022$69.99HDR10, HDR10+, HLG, Dolby VisionDolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthroughRoku Voice Remote, rechargable with headphone jackYesARM Cortex A551 GBRoku Streaming Stick+​2019​$49.99HDR10​Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthrough​IR; Best Buy exclusive model adds headphone jack​ARM Cortex A53​1 GBRoku Ultra LT​2019​$59 (Walmart only)HDR10​Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthrough​Voice remote with headphone jack​ARM Cortex A53​1 GBRoku Ultra​2020​$99.99HDR10, Dolby Vision, HLG​Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS passthrough​Voice remote with headphone jack​Yes​Yes​ARM Cortex A55​2 GB​Chromecast with Google TV2020​$49.99HDR10, HDR10+, Dolby VisionDolby Atmos, Dolby Digital+IR Voice remote (Google assistant)YesYesAmlogic S905X2 (ARM Cortex A53)ARM Mali-G31 MP2, 850MHz2GBNVIDIA Shield TV2019$149.99HDR10, Dolby VisionHDMI 2.0, Dolby Atmos, DTS Pass-throughVoice remoteYesYesYesNVIDIA Tegra X1+integrated 256-core2 GB8GBNVIDIA Shield TV Pro​2019$199.99HDR10, Dolby Vision​HDMI 2.0, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Digital+, DTS pass-through, Dolby TrueHD pass-through​Voice remote​YesYes​Yes​NVIDIA Tegra X1+​integrated 256-core​3 GB​16GB​AppleTV 4K​$179.99 / $199.99HDR10, Dolby Vision​Siri voice remote​Yes​A10X Fusion​integrated 12-core32 GB / 64 GB​TiVo Stream 4K2020​$49.99HDR, Dolby Vision, HDR10, HLGDolby Digital+, Dolby Atmos, DTSIR Voice Remote (Google Assistant)YesYesAmlogic S905Y2 (ARM Quad-core Cortex A53)ARM Mali-G31 MP2, 850MHz2GB8GB


Notes: Information is per manufacturer's published specifications. Please DM me with any corrections/additions. Note that hardware device capability (for example, for Atmos support) does not mean that all apps will include this feature. Devices are often available below MSRP. This chart reflects currently-sold models only; for details on previous generations see Wikipedia:
Feature comparison


----------



## JGM

*Sticky: Manufacturer User Guides and other documentation

Apple TV Support Page*

*Roku Setup and Troubleshooting Page*

*Fire TV Support page* (links to specific product help pages at top of page)

*Chromecast with Google TV help page*

*NVIDEA Shield Support page* (links to User Guide, FAQ, and Troubleshooting pages)

*TiVo Stream 4K Community Support page* (links to Setup info, FAQ, How-To videos, community forums)

Please DM me with any corrections/additions.


----------



## JGM

(Reserved)


----------



## giomania

I set up this document a couple of years ago (for 4K media players /streamers) that might be a useful template, If you wanted to use it.









4K UHD Media Playback Devices.xlsm







drive.google.com





Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## palciparum

I need either 4K Roku or 4K Fire TV for

(1) Dedicated media room with 7.2.4 set up, no windows, (15' wide x 19' deep x 10" high) with Revel speakers

Front 3 R/L/C - Revel W990 x 3

Atmos Ceiling x 4 - Revel C583

Surround x4 - Revel W383 

Sony Projector VPL -VW295ES

Denon receiver AVR-6700H

I see there is Roku Ultra with Dolby Vision and 4K Roku Streaming stick and 4K Fire TV stick. Any recommendations?

(2) Sony XBR75900H TV - 4K Roku v/s 4K Fire TV? Which device to get?

Thanks


----------



## DrDon

Merged


----------



## beardontwalk123

palciparum said:


> I need either 4K Roku or 4K Fire TV for
> 
> (1) Dedicated media room with 7.2.4 set up, no windows, (15' wide x 19' deep x 10" high) with Revel speakers
> 
> Front 3 R/L/C - Revel W990 x 3
> 
> Atmos Ceiling x 4 - Revel C583
> 
> Surround x4 - Revel W383
> 
> Sony Projector VPL -VW295ES
> 
> Denon receiver AVR-6700H
> 
> I see there is Roku Ultra with Dolby Vision and 4K Roku Streaming stick and 4K Fire TV stick. Any recommendations?
> 
> (2) Sony XBR75900H TV - 4K Roku v/s 4K Fire TV? Which device to get?
> 
> Thanks


If Atmos is really important then I would recommend the Roku Ultra with Dolby Vision.
Neither of the sticks support Dolby Atmos on Netflix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai Winters

I've tried 4 of those listed.
Roku Streaming Stick+: Works fine and I still have it as a back up device. Only drawback is no Dolby Vision.
Amazon Fire TV 4k: This device also works great and has DV. I do not like the user interface. It is bloated compared to the Roku device. I wound up returning this device after I bought the Nvidia Shield TV Pro 2019.
Roku Ultra: This device was my favorite. This list is order of purchase. The user interface is streamlined and works great. Love the quality of video and audio. I had repeated problems with 'hdmi error' when watching DV content. The error...loss of video...could be remedied by restarting the device but after this happened over and over but sporadically so you never knew when it would happen, I returned it. I found many other complaints, online sources, forums, etc., about the same thing but also many people who have never had the difficulty.
Nvidia Shield Pro 2019: I love this device. The quality of video/audio is great. Same with its' versatility. The user interface is very good. The 'add ons' are endless if you are into such things...I'm not. I love the ability to add a hdd for movies, etc. and another for additional storage. The ability to use it as a decent gaming device is cool but I don't play video games so nothing I care much about at this time. I do have a 10gb hdd with a large collection of movies, only BD or less quality as I prefer to use a disk player for 4K or my favorite movies, connected and the poster wall is quite nice.
I have the Roku SS+ as a backup and the Shield as my primary streaming device. I have no regrets as to the price of the Shield...imo you get what you pay for.
Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## palciparum

beardontwalk123 said:


> If Atmos is really important then I would recommend the Roku Ultra with Dolby Vision.
> Neither of the sticks support Dolby Atmos on Netflix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dolby vision is only available in Fire TV 4K stick and not in Roku 4K stick?


----------



## beardontwalk123

palciparum said:


> Dolby vision is only available in Fire TV 4K stick and not in Roku 4K stick?


Correct, the only Roku device that supports Dolby Vision is the new 2020 Roku Ultra (some Roku TV's do as well).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone

Searching for device is very difficult. first you find the device that you like, now you got to look at all the individual apps to make sure all of the apps are supported on that device in a manner that you want.

I've had roku's in the past, I think the interface is horrendous. But that's my personal opinion.

I thought the fire stick (My first version was 2014) was really neat at first. Then I realized how bloated it was. Still a great device. 

I have a fire stick 4K in the house. I still think it's a great device although it doesn't do Atmos on Netflix. Loaded into face. Oh well. It's a lease of my worries.

Tried the Chromecast with Google TV. I thought that was pretty slick. I have one in the back room feeding a 1080p television. it nicely aggregates all of the content from my apps. But I think it's either the continue watching, or the watch list, that's busted. it's in the back bedroom so I don't use it that much anymore. Don't know if they fixed it. I had one feeding my JVC projector but it did not do a very good job with upscaling Blu-ray rips. to my eyes, my image captures, and on my equipment, the Chromecast with Google TV Blu-ray rip upscaling was about as good as the Nvidia shield Pro basic upscaling. So I couldn't keep that feeding my projector. 

The Nvidia shield Pro 2019 version is my favorite. I am using that feeding my projector and the upscaling is absolutely amazing for 1080p content. The downside is it does not support 4K Hulu. And it doesn't support YouTube HDR. Other than that, there's no ads on the user interface. But I'm probably going to load the Google TV front end onto it because I like the Google TV front end. But the shield pro is definitely a keeper.

So it's all trade offs apparently. and it's all based on what we're looking for. I can live without 4K Hulu. Especially now that I downgraded the plan to two bucks a month on special for the next year. I had it for 12 bucks a month no ads, but the quality was my least favorite of all of my streaming apps. So I'm saving 10 bucks a month. I cannot live without Atmos on Netflix, Disney Plus, Amazon.

I had to give up on my Xbox one s. The Plex app was a POS. so bad in fact it was basically unusable. Even with a hard-wired connection to the Plex server.

It's true what they say: it's always something 

-T


----------



## thorsten89

I need some advice from you guys. I have a 2017 LG OLED, Denon X3700H connected to a 5.1 setup, and an Apple 4k TV. I am using the Apple TV for Plex and Netflix. I went for the Apple TV because I already do own a lot of Apple products and it looked like it supported HDR/Dolby Vision and Atmos. I tried it for the first time yesterday and was confused to see "Mult Ch In" on my AVR. So I figured, no problem, just gotta change the audio to passthrough. I think you know where this is going and I have since found out that the Apple TV converts everything to LPCM and the Nvidia Shield seems to be the only streaming device that offers audio passthrough, however, I did also find a lot of articles talking about the Shield having inferior picture quality compared to the Apple TV. So here are my questions -- assuming what I have found out is correct:

I would really love to keep the Apple TV if at all possible. Is there any way I can passthrough audio to the AVR? Is there actually any disadvantage to the Apple TV decoding it and passing the audio to the AVR as LPCM? I don't think I really fully understand LPCM and the implications when using it with an AVR compared to bitstreaming Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD Master/Atmos/DTS-X.

Is the picture quality of the Nvidia Shield really inferior to the Apple TV?

I also have a PS4 and a PS5 - do they offer audio passthrough with Plex/Netflix? Any other downsides compared to using an Apple TV or Nvidia Shield?

What would you guys do in my situation? I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## T-Bone

LPCM is bit for bit identical to lossless true HD and the DTS-MA lossless. It's just different data formats that both represent lowestless audio. But the problem with converting to LPCM is that your Apple TV is stripping off the Atmos and DTSX if it exists in the original audio stream. 

I would imagine 4K from the shield and the Apple TV would look identical. It's just passing through the data unless one is inferior in terms of HDR but both should be just passing the video right to the display without touching it too much.

I've never seen the Apple TV in action. I do know that the upscaling on the shield is much better than my projector. And it's much better than the Chromecast with Google TV. And better than the fire stick 4K.

I cannot address the PlayStations... I have an Xbox one s that doesn't pass through Lossless audio from Plex so I don't use it anymore

The shield is the only streamer on the planet as far as I know that can bitstream lossless Atmos and lossless DTS:X.

-T

Edit:
You only have a 5.1 system. If you have no plans of moving to an atmos set up in your room, then you won't benefit from the shield. And you can stick with the Apple TV because it'll PCM will be good enough for your equipment.


----------



## thorsten89

T-Bone said:


> LPCM is bit for bit identical to lossless true HD and the DTS-MA lossless. It's just different data formats that both represent lowestless audio. But the problem with converting to LPCM is that your Apple TV is stripping off the Atmos and DTSX if it exists in the original audio stream.
> 
> I would imagine 4K from the shield and the Apple TV would look identical. It's just passing through the data unless one is inferior in terms of HDR but both should be just passing the video right to the display without touching it too much.
> 
> I've never seen the Apple TV in action. I do know that the upscaling on the shield is much better than my projector. And it's much better than the Chromecast with Google TV. And better than the fire stick 4K.
> 
> I cannot address the PlayStations... I have an Xbox one s that doesn't pass through Lossless audio from Plex so I don't use it anymore
> 
> The shield is the only streamer on the planet as far as I know that can bitstream lossless Atmos and lossless DTS:X.
> 
> -T
> 
> Edit:
> You only have a 5.1 system. If you have no plans of moving to an atmos set up in your room, then you won't benefit from the shield. And you can stick with the Apple TV because it'll PCM will be good enough for your equipment.


My concern is that the Apple TV will not be able to properly decode all audio formats to PCM and that my AVR would do a better job. Is that a possibility and if so, will it be obvious like I will have no sound at all for example? Are you saying that whatever the Apple TV does to the audio source will not change, for example, how a movie with DTS-MA 5.1 will sound like -- the only difference being that the AVR will display "Mult Ch In" instead of "DTS-MA"? 95% of my movies on Plex are 1080p with AC-3, DTS, Dolby True HD, or DTS-MA. Also, Apple TV has Atmos as an option in the settings -- I wonder how they do that if it is not possible with PCM.

I am planning on upgrading to 5.1.4 in a year or two, but I am not too concerned about that since most of my movies with an Atmos audio track are on 4k Blu-ray. I guess Netflix would be a non-disc source for movies with Atmos.


----------



## JGM

thorsten89 said:


> I need some advice from you guys. I have a 2017 LG OLED, Denon X3700H connected to a 5.1 setup, and an Apple 4k TV. I am using the Apple TV for Plex and Netflix. I went for the Apple TV because I already do own a lot of Apple products and it looked like it supported HDR/Dolby Vision and Atmos. I tried it for the first time yesterday and was confused to see "Mult Ch In" on my AVR. So I figured, no problem, just gotta change the audio to passthrough. I think you know where this is going and I have since found out that the Apple TV converts everything to LPCM and the Nvidia Shield seems to be the only streaming device that offers audio passthrough, however, I did also find a lot of articles talking about the Shield having inferior picture quality compared to the Apple TV. So here are my questions -- assuming what I have found out is correct:
> 
> I would really love to keep the Apple TV if at all possible. Is there any way I can passthrough audio to the AVR? Is there actually any disadvantage to the Apple TV decoding it and passing the audio to the AVR as LPCM? I don't think I really fully understand LPCM and the implications when using it with an AVR compared to bitstreaming Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD Master/Atmos/DTS-X.


I do not think Apple TV allows any passthrough options, however it should not necessarily be converting all audio to LPCM, it claims to "automatically" support whatever best capability your receiver has. Where this doesn't work, the Apple TV user guide page ( Play audio in Dolby Atmos or surround sound on your Apple TV ) suggests:

_On your Apple TV 4K, go to Settings > Video and Audio and select Audio Format. Under Immersive Audio, check that Dolby Atmos is on._

There is also this caveat:

_You can't play sound in Dolby Atmos if Quick Start is turned off in Settings. To check, go to Settings > Apps > iTunes Movies and TV Shows > Quick Start. _

Which from context I suspect applies only to iTunes movies rather than general apps, but may be worth trying anyway.


----------



## JGM

thorsten89 said:


> My concern is that the Apple TV will not be able to properly decode all audio formats to PCM and that my AVR would do a better job. Is that a possibility and if so, will it be obvious like I will have no sound at all for example? Are you saying that whatever the Apple TV does to the audio source will not change, for example, how a movie with DTS-MA 5.1 will sound like -- the only difference being that the AVR will display "Mult Ch In" instead of "DTS-MA"? 95% of my movies on Plex are 1080p with AC-3, DTS, Dolby True HD, or DTS-MA. Also, Apple TV has Atmos as an option in the settings -- I wonder how they do that if it is not possible with PCM.


I am pretty sure, but willing to be corrected, that "LPCM" in this case (and in most AV applications) refers to interleaved _stereo_ PCM bitstream. PCM/LPCM format is technically a single channel, so carrying multiple PCM channels on one bitstream requires some interleaving techniques and I_ think _the only standard one in use is for 2 channels. 

So if the Apple is outputting everything in LPCM the implication is that that's always a 2.0 stream (which could be decoded by your receiver into matrix surround, but of course that would be sub-optimal if the original source it was converted _from_ was discrete multi-channel).

However, as mentioned in my previous post, you should be able to change options on the Apple TV to output another format.


----------



## thorsten89

JGM said:


> I am pretty sure, but willing to be corrected, that "LPCM" in this case (and in most AV applications) refers to interleaved _stereo_ PCM bitstream. PCM/LPCM format is technically a single channel, so carrying multiple PCM channels on one bitstream requires some interleaving techniques and I_ think _the only standard one in use is for 2 channels.
> 
> So if the Apple is outputting everything in LPCM the implication is that that's always a 2.0 stream (which could be decoded by your receiver into matrix surround, but of course that would be sub-optimal if the original source it was converted _from_ was discrete multi-channel).
> 
> However, as mentioned in my previous post, you should be able to change options on the Apple TV to output another format.


I do have the settings the way you described it above. I really don't know much about PCM, which is why I prefer to just passthrough everything and let the receiver handle it. However, I do know that PCM multichannel has to work properly somehow. The best audio options on the PS4/PS5 are 7.1 and 5.1 PCM depending on your setup. The receiver also does show 5.1 as a signal coming in as PCM from the Apple TV and my Playstations. I just don't know how any of it works.


----------



## T-Bone

thorsten89 said:


> I do have the settings the way you described it above. I really don't know much about PCM, which is why I prefer to just passthrough everything and let the receiver handle it. However, I do know that PCM multichannel has to work properly somehow. The best audio options on the PS4/PS5 are 7.1 and 5.1 PCM depending on your setup. The receiver also does show 5.1 as a signal coming in as PCM from the Apple TV and my Playstations. I just don't know how any of it works.


I would not get too wrapped up around LPCM versus bitstream in your case. The two formats will sound exactly the same to your ears.

The only caveat is what your receiver does if it receives LPCM input. For instance, can your Denon take a two-channel LPCM input (e.g. your stream content is only stereo) and use Dolby to enhance it to 5.1. stuff like that. Sometimes the receiver can't perform certain functions when receiving multi-channel input. Depends on the receiver.

I personally prefer bitstream and let my receiver decode so I know I'm getting the very best quality No matter what input source.

I did a quick Google search and determine that the Apple TV does output LPCM up to 7.1. which is consistent with your recent post.

-T


----------



## thorsten89

T-Bone said:


> I would not get too wrapped up around LPCM versus bitstream in your case. The two formats will sound exactly the same to your ears.
> 
> The only caveat is what your receiver does if it receives LPCM input. For instance, can your Denon take a two-channel LPCM input (e.g. your stream content is only stereo) and use Dolby to enhance it to 5.1. stuff like that. Sometimes the receiver can't perform certain functions when receiving multi-channel input. Depends on the receiver.
> 
> I personally prefer bitstream and let my receiver decode so I know I'm getting the very best quality No matter what input source.
> 
> I did a quick Google search and determine that the Apple TV does output LPCM up to 7.1. which is consistent with your recent post.
> 
> -T


I'm pretty sure the Denon 3700 allows you to use all the upmixers like Dolby Surround and Neural:X with PCM, but I will check all of that over the weekend. The more interesting question to me is, will the upmixers work the same way they would work with the untouched bitsteam?


----------



## Crashcarson

Does the NVIDIA Shield/Apple TV 4k not require HDCP 2.2 for streaming 4k content? Do any of these not allow 24p support?


----------



## Wolf3

Oh my gosh, I registered here after reading some threads and realizing you guys seem way more tech literate than most sites. I am being driven insane trying to pick a streaming device!

My needs seem modest, but everything I look into seems like it has one issue or another.

I have a (thankfully quite nice) 2016 Samsung 4K HDR10 TV, I just use stereo which simplifies things, I only need HDR10. I'd wouldn't mind the ability to switch frame rates, but it's not crucial for me, and in my research it seems like even the devices that do it have issues with some content...I'm probably okay just now putting 60fps.

Right now the only 4K HDR content I care about is Disney+. In the future I'm sure I'll use other services again, but right now everything else I use is 1080p, so my immediate concern is just getting the Mandalorian, the Marvel Stuff, Etc to look it's best on my TV, 4K + HDR10, with no weird issues. (and obviously I don't want anything that has lip sync issues!)

I'd also like the ability to stream content and H. 264/265 that's a maximum of 1080p originally from my TiVo back to my TV, preferably with no third-party software, but this is less critical to me than simply working right with things like Disney+, Tubi, different TV apps, IMDb TV, Etc.

from what I've read, a lot of these devices have trouble with HDR, like not using 10 bit color, having black levels set wrong so images look washed out. Obviously just correctly supporting hdr10 is one of my biggest concerns.

The devices I keep trying to pick between are:

-Apple TV-in my research it sort of seems like this is the least buggy, but still not perfect, and I don't like how old it is that they're probably going to release something better next year. (I'm also having my Apple account lock quite often and would probably be stuck on locking my Apple TV too) The remote is IMO garbage, but supposedly it's fully functional using and IR remote. if it doesn't fully functional with an IR remote, that pretty much rules it out. a nice benefit if I should be able to get content stream to it through either airPlay from iOS or from a file I stick in iTunes on Windows.

-Fire TV Cube 2019-I don't trust amazon security, it seems like Amazon doesn't support their devices very long, but I do like the idea of the voice control, and I like the available DVR, and I like that Luna might be useful to me at some point. I've heard it has issues with HDR though. I don't like that peacock is missing, and I'm not sure there's any great way for me to get content from my PC onto it. (do Amazon's devices still leave wifi-direct in pairing mode all the time? Years ago they used Wi-Fi direct, and it seemed to cause all sorts of issues, but I THINK the newer devices have dumped wifi-direct?)

-Fire TV stick 4K-same issues, other than its cheaper but lacks the fun voice control.

-Chromecast with Google TV-I've read on here that this doesn't do hdr10 correctly, that the colors are washed out, if that's true that seems like it rules this out for me. I do trust Google security more than Amazon or roku's though, and I already use quite a few Google products. (I'm not sure how well Chromecast works to be able to "cast" video from a Chrome tab on Windows to this... I'm also not sure if it would give me local playback controls, like so I could play pause fast forward from a remote after I started on my PC...I don't want to have to run to another room to fast forward or jump back)

-Roku Ultra 2020-I like that these seem to have 3 plausible ways for me to get content onto them-UPnP/DLNA/whatever, the ability to hook up a USB drive to a directly, plus AirPlay 2. I'm pretty sure I've read these have hdr10 issues though. I've been reading so much maybe I'm mixed up.

-I've also thought about a Roku Premiere, but I really dislike that it doesn't have an Ethernet port. I thought about the cheaper Shield also, but it seems like the shield is mostly just for people who want to stream high-end audio formats to their TVs... And I would never be doing anything fancier than just 1080P and stereo. take away those local streaming capabilities and I'm not sure it's any better than anything else.

would anything fit my needs correctly? I'd really appreciate any help you guys might have, this is so confusing to me, especially when it seems like problems with hdr10 are very common.


----------



## JGM

Wolf3 said:


> I'd really appreciate any help you guys might have, this is so confusing to me, especially when it seems like problems with hdr10 are very common.


As far as I've been able to see, there hasn't been any consistency with reports on where HDR10 and HDR10+ are problematic, but my sense is it's at least as much a function of the display device, cables (and any switches or conversions done in between) as it is the streamer.

The chart in Post #1  shows which devices _claim_ HDR10 support; my advice would be to find the one(s) that otherwise fit your needs and try it in your configuration -- if it doesn't do what you need I think you can return in good conscience and try something else.


----------



## SCriss

My question is probably basic, but I dont know much in this realm: If my Sony A8H and my AppleTV 4K have the same app, is there any advantage to using one or the other? 

Option 1 is AppleTv through Sony STR-DH770 to Sony A8H.
Option 2 is SonyA8H, sound out to Sony STR-DH770.

Is there going to be any difference in the 4K quality?


----------



## crussader

I am looking for a device that can stream MKVs from a NAS to my AV Receiver, and can properly handle forced subtitles. Does such a device exist? (An HTPC is not a viable option)


----------



## AMMO

I have an old Pioneer plasma PDP-501MX with no HDMI input other then via and HDMI adapter. I have it hooked up to a generic comcast box output to adapter by HDMI from the adapter to the tv via old rca cables. works well. My wife wants to use a Firestick lite. Can i just connect this to the HDMI adapter and will it work? We use this in our exercise room only.


----------



## MortenS

I see all the Rokus has DTS passthrough, but this is not DTS HD MA? (only thought the shield could do that).


----------



## JGM

AMMO said:


> I have an old Pioneer plasma PDP-501MX with no HDMI input other then via and HDMI adapter. I have it hooked up to a generic comcast box output to adapter by HDMI from the adapter to the tv via old rca cables. works well. My wife wants to use a Firestick lite. Can i just connect this to the HDMI adapter and will it work? We use this in our exercise room only.


This is an interesting one. That's a really old commercial Plasma (that sold for over $20K new!) 

Can you provide more details on the adapter you are talking about? I assume this is an HDMI-to-component (blue/green/red) breakout box? That should in theory work. The main question would be how the streaming device would properly set up the video mode, which normally requires some handshaking that I doubt is available across the adapter. I know there is an option in the video settings menu on the Firestick to force 720p (which is what this display needs), but unless it starts out at that resolution I'm not sure you'd be able to see the menus to get there. It's easy enough to try just plugging it in where the cable box is now; if you don't get a visible screen you may have to plug the stick into a different TV, change video settings to 720p, then install it on the Pioneer via the adapter box. 

BTW, I'm all for keeping good old equipment working, but I will point out that 50-inch 4K TVs with apps built in are at $300 or so at the moment . . .


----------



## kensingtonwick

Is there any other option besides the Nvidia shield pro to play 4K HDR via USB external 3 TB drive without stutter? Maybe a small android box with some beefed up specs for a relatively cheap price under $100? Any suggestions? Just wanting to be able to play stutter free things on an old Panasonic plasma whether they are 4K HDR or 1080P. You probably wonder why I want 4K HDR on a plasma LOL. I want to be able to play the same movie on my newer OLED and also on my plasma rather than downloading two different resolutions for two different TVs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone

kensingtonwick said:


> Is there any other option besides the Nvidia shield pro to play 4K HDR via USB external 3 TB drive without stutter? Maybe a small android box with some beefed up specs for a relatively cheap price under $100? Any suggestions? Just wanting to be able to play stutter free things on an old Panasonic plasma whether they are 4K HDR or 1080P. You probably wonder why I want 4K HDR on a plasma LOL. I want to be able to play the same movie on my newer OLED and also on my plasma rather than downloading two different resolutions for two different TVs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a bunch of options. Even the 2-year-old firestick 4K that I have on one of my 4K televisions plays 4K HDR perfectly using a Plex server.

So in your case, I think all you need is Kodi on a cheap fire stick 4K, pay a little extra to get a hub so you can connect the USB 3 drive, and you're all set.

You did not mention anything about audio, so I'm assuming kodi converting the audio to PCM is sufficient for you.

Although you did mention stutter free. That's not the same as judder (I'm probably stating the obvious). In my experience, stutter is not really related to the streaming device but it's more related to the television. 

-T


----------



## kensingtonwick

T-Bone said:


> There are a bunch of options. Even the 2-year-old firestick 4K that I have on one of my 4K televisions plays 4K HDR perfectly using a Plex server.
> 
> So in your case, I think all you need is Kodi on a cheap fire stick 4K, pay a little extra to get a hub so you can connect the USB 3 drive, and you're all set.
> 
> You did not mention anything about audio, so I'm assuming kodi converting the audio to PCM is sufficient for you.
> 
> Although you did mention stutter free. That's not the same as judder (I'm probably stating the obvious). In my experience, stutter is not really related to the streaming device but it's more related to the television.
> 
> -T


I’m not picky when it comes to audio as long as I have 5.1 or 7.1. I used Plex before but my Internet isn’t very good so I wanted to do something straight from a hdd to media box to avoid buffering issues and other picture degradations inherent with streaming so basically I need something with a USB port they can accommodate a 3 TB hard drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone

kensingtonwick said:


> I’m not picky when it comes to audio as long as I have 5.1 or 7.1. I used Plex before but my Internet isn’t very good so I wanted to do something straight from a hdd to media box to avoid buffering issues and other picture degradations inherent with streaming so basically I need something with a USB port they can accommodate a 3 TB hard drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could get a Chinese Android box. That has a USB port on it. But you'll be stuck with 1080p streaming. Which is probably okay for your plasma TV that you want to fit it to. But it won't have the licensing to do 4K in case you decide to move it to another TV.

-T


----------



## kensingtonwick

T-Bone said:


> You could get a Chinese Android box. That has a USB port on it. But you'll be stuck with 1080p streaming. Which is probably okay for your plasma TV that you want to fit it to. But it won't have the licensing to do 4K in case you decide to move it to another TV.
> 
> -T


Well I may need to go with the Nvidia shield pro then. It’s just too bad it doesn’t do proper HDR on YouTube. Wanted to get the Sony BDP X 700 bluRay Player as it has everything (YouTube, Netflix, Amazon) working in hdr but I don’t really need a disc player. I suppose if it’s $75 cheaper than the Nvidia shield it might be the better option even if I am not going to watch Blu-ray’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone

kensingtonwick said:


> Well I may need to go with the Nvidia shield pro then. It’s just too bad it doesn’t do proper HDR on YouTube. Wanted to get the Sony BDP X 700 bluRay Player as it has everything (YouTube, Netflix, Amazon) working in hdr but I don’t really need a disc player. I suppose if it’s $75 cheaper than the Nvidia shield it might be the better option even if I am not going to watch Blu-ray’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, Generally Blu-ray players don't have the very best interfaces for apps. Everything is kind of a silo into individual apps. That's what's so great about streaming sticks etc. Whether it's Alexa, or Google Assistant, it makes voice search is real easy and it keeps track of (at least when they work)watch lists and the continue watching list.

If Sony would just create a Blu-ray player with Android TV software in it, that would be so cool 

-T


----------



## kensingtonwick

T-Bone said:


> Well, Generally Blu-ray players don't have the very best interfaces for apps. Everything is kind of a silo into individual apps. That's what's so great about streaming sticks etc. Whether it's Alexa, or Google Assistant, it makes voice search is real easy and it keeps track of (at least when they work)watch lists and the continue watching list.
> 
> If Sony would just create a Blu-ray player with Android TV software in it, that would be so cool
> 
> -T


I completely agree. Thank you for the help as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smdelaney

In following all this my take is that there is no one streaming box/device that seems to nail all of the potential use cases. That said, where does an HTPC fit in the mix ? is there an HTPC configuration that DOES seem to nail it all?

I understand that choosing LINUX as an OS presents some DRM issues and that...as a generalization...an HTPC is going to cost a LOT more than any other given streamer, but can it do it all or is this just another case of trading one set of limitations for another (at greater cost)?

[edits to correct typos that made it look like English is my 2nd language]


----------



## T-Bone

smdelaney said:


> I following all this my take is that ther s no one streaming box/device that seems to nail al of the potential use cases. That said, where does an HTPC fit in the mix ? is there an HTPC configuration that DOES seem to nail it all?
> 
> I understand that choosing LINUX as an OS presents some DRM issues and that...as a generalization...an HTPC is going to cost a LOT more than any other given streamer, but can it do it all or is this just another case of trading one set of limitations for another (at greater cost)?


HTPC won't come close to a streaming device for streaming content. HTPCs will basically play any local content. so as you alluded to, it has limitations, but at a far greater cost financially.

I stopped using my HTPC (Windows 10 with J River media center front end, and madVR for upscaling) after getting the Nvidia shield pro. The shield pro plays all of my local content and bitstreams so I don't lose my lossless atmos and lossless DTS:X from any of my local blueray rips and 4K Blu-ray rips. Plus it's a really nice streamer. The only downside for me is no 4K Hulu which I can live without. No YouTube HDR. Which i can also live without.

I still use my home theater PC as my Plex server. One day I'll set up my shield to be a plex server.

For 180 bucks on sale, The shield Pro is basically a home theater PC replacement IMO.

-T


----------



## Chonia1

Hey Everyone, new poster here. I basically stream from Netflix, Amazon Prime and YouTube from my built in apps on my Samsung 4K smart tv. I got the tv at local Costco while back. I have Ethernet cable connected to the tv. I have had no complaints, everything loads fast. But based on the apps I like, would it really improve my streaming experience using a streaming device? Would the picture quality be better? I was thinking since I’m using an Ethernet cable it would be better than wireless connection to like a Firestick or something similar? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Also, I am interested in getting a professional calibration done. So if I bought Firestick or another device and had it calibrated, what happens when the device gets newer version down the line? I imagine I would have to pay to get it calibrated again? So what if I just decided to keep using built in apps and just got my tv calibrated and no separate streaming device. If I did it this way, would the calibration hold during tv updates? Sorry for the long post. Thx


----------



## JGM

Chonia1 said:


> Hey Everyone, new poster here. I basically stream from Netflix, Amazon Prime and YouTube from my built in apps on my Samsung 4K smart tv. I got the tv at local Costco while back. I have Ethernet cable connected to the tv. I have had no complaints, everything loads fast. But based on the apps I like, would it really improve my streaming experience using a streaming device? Would the picture quality be better? I was thinking since I’m using an Ethernet cable it would be better than wireless connection to like a Firestick or something similar? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Also, I am interested in getting a professional calibration done. So if I bought Firestick or another device and had it calibrated, what happens when the device gets newer version down the line? I imagine I would have to pay to get it calibrated again? So what if I just decided to keep using built in apps and just got my tv calibrated and no separate streaming device. If I did it this way, would the calibration hold during tv updates? Sorry for the long post. Thx


If you are happy with the apps and experience you have, there is no driving force to add an external device. Picture quality is likely optimized for your TV by the built-in apps; if you are worried about getting some advanced audio modes (e.g. Atmos) you might find that an outboard device has more capabilities. 

Ethernet vs. wireless connection should not matter as long as your WiFi can provide "enough" bandwidth to the device for the optimal stream (which it usually can). Of course a wire is always the most reliable and highest-bandwidth connection if you don't mind the cable. 

As to calibration, generally you would be calibrating the _display _rather than the connecting device (though the display may allow independent calibration per input, all input sources should be providing standard signals; that is, upgrading to a new Firestick, or from say Firestick to Roku, should not drive a re-calibration). TV firmware updates have been known to mess up calibration, however -- I would find and consult the forum specific to your TV model to discuss that further before I'd invest in an outside calibration. IMO screen uniformity has gotten good enough that it's often near-optimal to use existing modes or "borrow" settings from other users -- again those pros and cons are probably better taken to the TV thread. 

Good luck


----------



## Chonia1

Thanks for your answer. Very informative!


----------



## jazzop

I am curious if there is a product (or anyone else out there who would like such a product) that:
1. Aggregates various streaming services [easy enough, right?]
2. Does not know who you are or what you are watching. In other words, the device itself is a blind host for the individual streaming apps, with no requirement for its own user information/login. The device should be able to function if I block all traffic through my router to anything other than the streaming service being used at the time.
3. Does NOT have voice capability. No microphone = no possibility of surreptitiously monitoring the conversation in the room.
4. Wired ethernet connection. Wireless is irrelevant to me, as I never use it.
5. Is a fixed purchase, no subscription required (aside from chosen streaming accounts).
6. Bitstream audio output.
7. [Preferred, not critical] Has an OTA DVR.
8. [Preferred, not critical] Has a built-in VPN tunnel option.

I have only used an HTPC up to this point for streaming services, and I am exploring other options. However, the more I explore, the more discouraged I get. I seem to be part of a tiny minority who values their privacy over convenience. And no, I do not own a smartphone.


----------



## DanPackMan

jazzop said:


> I am curious if there is a product (or anyone else out there who would like such a product) that:
> 1. Aggregates various streaming services [easy enough, right?]
> 2. Does not know who you are or what you are watching. In other words, the device itself is a blind host for the individual streaming apps, with no requirement for its own user information/login. The device should be able to function if I block all traffic through my router to anything other than the streaming service being used at the time.
> 3. Does NOT have voice capability. No microphone = no possibility of surreptitiously monitoring the conversation in the room.
> 4. Wired ethernet connection. Wireless is irrelevant to me, as I never use it.
> 5. Is a fixed purchase, no subscription required (aside from chosen streaming accounts).
> 6. Bitstream audio output.
> 7. [Preferred, not critical] Has an OTA DVR.
> 8. [Preferred, not critical] Has a built-in VPN tunnel option.
> 
> I have only used an HTPC up to this point for streaming services, and I am exploring other options. However, the more I explore, the more discouraged I get. I seem to be part of a tiny minority who values their privacy over convenience. And no, I do not own a smartphone.


HTPC is exactly what you are describing except maybe item 1, and even KODI addons can do some of that, so why look elsewhere? You can't purchase streaming accounts AND have total anonymity/privacy, so there is no device that will meet your needs in that regard.


----------



## JGM

jazzop said:


> I am curious if there is a product (or anyone else out there who would like such a product) that:
> 1. Aggregates various streaming services [easy enough, right?]
> 2. Does not know who you are or what you are watching. In other words, the device itself is a blind host for the individual streaming apps, with no requirement for its own user information/login. The device should be able to function if I block all traffic through my router to anything other than the streaming service being used at the time.
> 3. Does NOT have voice capability. No microphone = no possibility of surreptitiously monitoring the conversation in the room.
> 4. Wired ethernet connection. Wireless is irrelevant to me, as I never use it.
> 5. Is a fixed purchase, no subscription required (aside from chosen streaming accounts).
> 6. Bitstream audio output.
> 7. [Preferred, not critical] Has an OTA DVR.
> 8. [Preferred, not critical] Has a built-in VPN tunnel option.
> 
> I have only used an HTPC up to this point for streaming services, and I am exploring other options. However, the more I explore, the more discouraged I get. I seem to be part of a tiny minority who values their privacy over convenience. And no, I do not own a smartphone.


There is a bit of recent discussion along these lines here: Best Streaming Device for Privacy?

The bottom line for me is that "streaming devices" as we normally think of them (e.g. Roku etc.) are basically not compatible with a high degree of privacy. As others have noted HTPC gives you more options and one less layer of tracking, but what does it really matter if Roku (or whoever) doesn't get your viewing data if Netflix (or whoever) does and is free to sell it to them if they want it? Getting serious about privacy while still having access to the same content as everybody else basically puts you into hacker territory and grey-area (at best) torrenting and downloading approaches. Not to mention that setting up and maintaining even a straightforward HTPC is exactly the pain in the neck that streaming boxes/sticks are intended to remove.


----------



## T-Bone

jazzop said:


> I am curious if there is a product (or anyone else out there who would like such a product) that:
> 1. Aggregates various streaming services [easy enough, right?]
> 2. Does not know who you are or what you are watching. In other words, the device itself is a blind host for the individual streaming apps, with no requirement for its own user information/login. The device should be able to function if I block all traffic through my router to anything other than the streaming service being used at the time.
> 3. Does NOT have voice capability. No microphone = no possibility of surreptitiously monitoring the conversation in the room.
> 4. Wired ethernet connection. Wireless is irrelevant to me, as I never use it.
> 5. Is a fixed purchase, no subscription required (aside from chosen streaming accounts).
> 6. Bitstream audio output.
> 7. [Preferred, not critical] Has an OTA DVR.
> 8. [Preferred, not critical] Has a built-in VPN tunnel option.
> 
> I have only used an HTPC up to this point for streaming services, and I am exploring other options. However, the more I explore, the more discouraged I get. I seem to be part of a tiny minority who values their privacy over convenience. And no, I do not own a smartphone.


1. Tivo stream 4K has an aggregator. So does the Chromecast with Google TV.

2. Create bogus user accounts for the mainstreaming device. Then you won't care if the streaming device that has the aggregator knows who you are... besides, you have an IP address so everything you do is tied to that. You could use a vpn, but then some content maybe come unavailable.

3. The two options I referenced in number one have microphones. Easily defeated with a long sharp object to physically destroy the microphone.

4. both options in one I believe have the options for wired ethernet at an additional cost.

5. The options in number one. No monthly fees.

6. They virtually all bitstream Dolby digital plus. Including the options in number one. If you want a bitstream lossless, then options in number one will not suit you. Then you'll need the Nvidia shield TV or shield TV pro.

Hope that helps.

-T


----------



## motodop

Live TV streaming services in 5.1. I cannot find any comments on Live TV streaming and the options for 5.1 . YouTube TV seems to be very popular for sports but still only streams in Stereo. In fact every streaming service i look at does not indicate live 5.1 for all TV networks, some are VOD only but all are only Stereo. I wonder why so much time is spent on choosing streaming devices like Roku or Fire stick when the Live TV services only stream Stereo!


----------



## JGM

motodop said:


> Live TV streaming services in 5.1. I cannot find any comments on Live TV streaming and the options for 5.1 . YouTube TV seems to be very popular for sports but still only streams in Stereo. In fact every streaming service i look at does not indicate live 5.1 for all TV networks, some are VOD only but all are only Stereo. I wonder why so much time is spent on choosing streaming devices like Roku or Fire stick when the Live TV services only stream Stereo!


Sorry to be pedantic about it, but "stereo" and 2.0 are somewhat different things. 2.0 content from YTTV often produces quite decent surround, albeit matrix-decoded and therefore frequency-limited and mono across the back. This doesn't negate your point; it's often noted here that cable has been there for decades and it's not clear why this isn't a priority for the streaming services.


----------



## T-Bone

Was not aware of the 5.1 issue with live tv. Did quick Google and yeah, it's huge deal.

I do not understand it. It's not like YTTV or Hulu Live, etc are making all the content... They are just grabbing a signal that was broadcast OTA or on sat/cable that was 5.1, and have to re-encode it. What's so hard about that?

-T


----------



## rbcole

It doesn't seem anyone makes a 4k device that streams most all services and plays blu-ray except PS5? Maybe the cheaper option is to get a LG UBK80 and another streaming device?


----------



## yogi6807

rbcole said:


> It doesn't seem anyone makes a 4k device that streams most all services and plays blu-ray except PS5? Maybe the cheaper option is to get a LG UBK80 and another streaming device?


Yeah they are just just kind of thrown in there. I don’t use the streaming apps on the players I own. None of the Blu-ray players offer a lot of apps though I think Sony players offer the most. I think it is better to have a separate streamer.


----------



## cads21

I have Spectrum cable service with only 1 box in the house (DVR) from spectrum. The rest of my TVs all have basic ROKUs with the spectrum App. Looks like Roku and spectrum have parted ways. They all still work, but I get a pop up reminding me to NOT delete the Roku channel because I won't be able to re-download it. 

I was really close to buying a Roku ultra for my HT under construction - glad I waited! So, that said, a google search says Spectrum is not on Nvidia so that's out at well. 

Is my best option Apple TV 4k? I am building a full 7.2.4 Atmos system.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tweeter2002

So, is the ATV4K the only device that will pass a 4K signal through to a 1080P display?

Also some input for those that have Yamaha receivers or pre/pro and are considering an ATV4K: Selecting Atmos/Best audio available you'll notice a considerable drop in audio quality. The only time I have Atmos selected is when an atmos track is playing.


----------



## JGM

Post #1 matrix updated:


Added TiVo Stream 4K
Added Native Casting info
Various chipset updates & clarifications


----------



## Donlawson84

I am hoping someone has a good recommendation. 
My DigiXstream box just stopped working after 9 years, I think they shut the server down that reloads anytime you need an update. 

Are there any boxes similar to the DigiXstream? Mainly liked the fact that when apps or streams stop working, I just hit the reinstall button and everything was updated and 100% functional.


----------



## JGM

Donlawson84 said:


> I am hoping someone has a good recommendation.
> My DigiXstream box just stopped working after 9 years, I think they shut the server down that reloads anytime you need an update.
> 
> Are there any boxes similar to the DigiXstream? Mainly liked the fact that when apps or streams stop working, I just hit the reinstall button and everything was updated and 100% functional.


I'm not exactly sure what you are asking for. Certainly with any of the modern streaming devices, the emphasis is on a non-techie experience and there is little worry about having to do your own maintenance/updates; the main ecosystems (Roku, Fire, Apple) are near rock-solid as platforms and the app providers put a high priority on stability and bug fixes. There is no "reinstall" button but the devices are easily rebooted, and even that is seldom required. 

So if your goal is just a solid streaming platform supporting mainstream provider apps, any of the options mentioned are worth considering and should be far less of a headache to set up and maintain. I don't know DigiXstream in detail but my recollection is that it started out as an all-purpose streamer and, as the mainstream streaming devices arrived and matured, evolved primarily into a platform for Kodi and other 3rd party/grey market plug-ins. Almost by definition, such avenues put you into sysadmin mode to some extent and are off-topic for this thread; perhaps others can point to discussions on or off AVS that are more pertinent to that need.


----------



## pmperron

I have a Sony KD-70X690E.



https://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/support/televisions-projectors-lcd-tvs/kd-70x690e



I need a streaming device to subscribe to an alternative IPTV service. Privacy is a concern.

I am NOT a techy, so I need simplicity and reliability. Nothing overkill. Just plug and play.

I own an Apple TV, so the new device should be used for the alternative IPTV service only.

Service provider suggests those two:

Android TV Box 10.0 with 4GB RAM 32GB ROM, T95 Android Box Allwinner H616 Quad core Dual WIFI 2.4/5.0GHz Bluetooth 5.0 Support 6K HD/ 3D/ H.265 Ethernet Set Top Box with Mini Wireless Backlit Keyboard: Amazon.ca: Electronics

Android Boxes, Q Plus Android 9.0 TV Box Smart Media Box 4 GB RAM 32 GB ROM H6 Quad Core WiFi 2.4G Ethernet USB 3.0 Support 6K, 3D, Extra TF Card,with a Backlit Mini Wireless Keyboard: Amazon.ca: Electronics

Please help.

Thank you.

- PM


----------



## T-Bone

pmperron said:


> I have a Sony KD-70X690E.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/support/televisions-projectors-lcd-tvs/kd-70x690e
> 
> 
> 
> I need a streaming device to subscribe to an alternative IPTV service. Privacy is a concern.
> 
> I am NOT a techy, so I need simplicity and reliability. Nothing overkill. Just plug and play.
> 
> I own an Apple TV, so the new device should be used for the alternative IPTV service only.
> 
> Service provider suggests those two:
> 
> Android TV Box 10.0 with 4GB RAM 32GB ROM, T95 Android Box Allwinner H616 Quad core Dual WIFI 2.4/5.0GHz Bluetooth 5.0 Support 6K HD/ 3D/ H.265 Ethernet Set Top Box with Mini Wireless Backlit Keyboard: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> Android Boxes, Q Plus Android 9.0 TV Box Smart Media Box 4 GB RAM 32 GB ROM H6 Quad Core WiFi 2.4G Ethernet USB 3.0 Support 6K, 3D, Extra TF Card,with a Backlit Mini Wireless Keyboard: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - PM


You do not need streaming device advice. Based on those parameters, anything will do. 

You need a vpn. So you can watch your porn, or your bootleg movies, or whatever else you need privacy for. you damn sure don't need advice on a streaming device.

-T


----------



## pmperron

T-Bone said:


> You do not need streaming device advice. Based on those parameters, anything will do.
> 
> You need a vpn. So you can watch your porn, or your bootleg movies, or whatever else you need privacy for. you damn sure don't need advice on a streaming device.
> 
> -T


Hi T,

The TV is not Android. So unless you can make the IPTV Smarters app work on the Apple TV,
I do need an Android box to stream the hundreds of channels I’m being offered.

I somehow doubt royalties are being paid in the process, hence the privacy/traceability concern. Maybe I don’t need to worry about that, but I don’t know much about all that, wich is why I’m seeking advice on a forum.

And yes, I guess there is porn channels in there. Maybe even bootleg movies, or whatever you are talking about. But mostly, there are sports channels that I can’t afford anymore. Pandemic is financially hitting some harder than others.

Thank you.

- PM


----------



## pmperron

I’m in Montreal, Canada, if that changes anything.

My 3 little kids and I would very much like to keep on watching Canadiens hockey. It’s been helping keeping us sane in the last year or so.


----------



## Silantyev

Does anyone know, which media player is best for streaming 4k bluray images from home server?


----------



## T-Bone

Silantyev said:


> Does anyone know, which media player is best for streaming 4k bluray images from home server?


The Nvidia Shield pro is the only streaming device that can bitstream lossless Dolby Atmos and lossless dts:x. So if you need object-based audio from a 4K Blu-ray disc, the Nvidia Shield is the only way to go.

Other streamers can convert lossless audio to PCM, but of course in that case you lose the object based audio.

-T

Edit:. The 2019 version of The Shield comes in the pro and then the TV version which is the tube. I would skip the tube and go with the pro if you buy any Shield at all


----------



## Silantyev

T-Bone said:


> The Nvidia Shield pro is the only streaming device that can bitstream lossless Dolby Atmos and lossless dts:x. So if you need object-based audio from a 4K Blu-ray disc, the Nvidia Shield is the only way to go.
> 
> Other streamers can convert lossless audio to PCM, but of course in that case you lose the object based audio.
> 
> -T
> 
> Edit:. The 2019 version of The Shield comes in the pro and then the TV version which is the tube. I would skip the tube and go with the pro if you buy any Shield at all


Thanks T-Bone, do you know if Shield can play both image files and the bluray folders?


----------



## T-Bone

Silantyev said:


> Thanks T-Bone, do you know if Shield can play both image files and the bluray folders?


I believe the shield will not play a ripped Blu-ray folder. But I think the Kodi app will but you'll have to research that.

As for image files I don't know what you mean. Plex can play images. And the shield has a built-in image viewer. I'm probably not understanding what you're asking on that one.

-T


----------



## Silantyev

Sorry by images I meant .iso files.


----------



## crashnburn_in

Anyone do a thorough side by side compare between Google Stick and TiVO 4K Stick?


----------



## JGM

Updates to post #1 matrix :

Added Roku Express 4K / 4K+
Added column for "Notable unsupported apps" reflecting recent carrier disputes; please let me know if there are other examples of this beyond Roku.
Deleted Resolution column since all devices in a category support identical resolutions


----------



## bodosom

crashnburn_in said:


> Anyone do a thorough side by side compare between Google Stick and TiVO 4K Stick?


TiVo is withdrawing from this market.


----------



## Ted99

From "way back" memory, there were reasons to use one streaming device rather than another with particular apps. For instance, I remember that HULU 5.1 was only available on the ATV 4K and that one needed to use an Amazon device to get Atmos on Netflix. I'm sure that things have changed since.

I want to get the best sound possible, including Atmos and 4K HDR (but I don't care about DV) on HULU, Netflix and Prime. Don't care about U-tube or any of the other possible apps. I get HBO Max and Showtime through Amazon Prime. All are fed through a Denon X3700H.

1. Is there a streaming device that will do this for all 3 streaming services now, or do I need to switch among them depending on the app I am using? I currently have an ATV 4K, 4K Fire dongle and last generation Roku 4K.
2. Is DTS-X used by any of the three mentioned apps? If so, I guess I need the nVidia Pro, too.

I'm ready to upgrade if there is any benefit to my desires in doing so, but I haven't been able to figure out just what goes where.


----------



## wildh

Ted99 said:


> From "way back" memory, there were reasons to use one streaming device rather than another with particular apps. For instance, I remember that HULU 5.1 was only available on the ATV 4K and that one needed to use an Amazon device to get Atmos on Netflix. I'm sure that things have changed since.
> 
> I want to get the best sound possible, including Atmos and 4K HDR (but I don't care about DV) on HULU, Netflix and Prime. Don't care about U-tube or any of the other possible apps. I get HBO Max and Showtime through Amazon Prime. All are fed through a Denon X3700H.
> 
> 1. Is there a streaming device that will do this for all 3 streaming services now, or do I need to switch among them depending on the app I am using? I currently have an ATV 4K, 4K Fire dongle and last generation Roku 4K.
> 2. Is DTS-X used by any of the three mentioned apps? If so, I guess I need the nVidia Pro, too.
> 
> I'm ready to upgrade if there is any benefit to my desires in doing so, but I haven't been able to figure out just what goes where.


Interested in this same question. 

Biggest wants are Atmos support and HDR and HDR10+ on Disney, Amazon, Netflix. 

Have a Samsung QN90a and Denon 3700 that eARC doesn't play nice with be and I miss the onscreen overlay for the AVR. 

Seems like Chromecast and Fire stick are only ones that support HDR10+ but do they for those three platforms?


----------



## yogi6807

wildh said:


> Interested in this same question.
> 
> Biggest wants are Atmos support and HDR and HDR10+ on Disney, Amazon, Netflix.
> 
> Have a Samsung QN90a and Denon 3700 that eARC doesn't play nice with be and I miss the onscreen overlay for the AVR.
> 
> Seems like Chromecast and Fire stick are only ones that support HDR10+ but do they for those three platforms?


Amazon is the only one that supports hdr10+.


----------



## wildh

yogi6807 said:


> Amazon is the only one that supports hdr10+.


Looks like the new Chromecast with Google TV supports HDR10+? Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## yogi6807

wildh said:


> Looks like the new Chromecast with Google TV supports HDR10+? Unless I'm missing something.


You asked which streaming services were supported of the 3 stated. Amazon is the only one that supports hdr10+


----------



## wildh

yogi6807 said:


> You asked which streaming services were supported of the 3 stated. Amazon is the only one that supports hdr10+


Oh...got it. I thought you meant the device itself. Yes....Amazon prime is the only app/service that even has this available so it's limited for sure. I'm going to give the Google Chromecast a try. Will report back with experience.


----------



## jdskycaster

T-Bone said:


> HTPC won't come close to a streaming device for streaming content. HTPCs will basically play any local content. so as you alluded to, it has limitations, but at a far greater cost financially.
> 
> I stopped using my HTPC (Windows 10 with J River media center front end, and madVR for upscaling) after getting the Nvidia shield pro. The shield pro plays all of my local content and bitstreams so I don't lose my lossless atmos and lossless DTS:X from any of my local blueray rips and 4K Blu-ray rips. Plus it's a really nice streamer. The only downside for me is no 4K Hulu which I can live without. No YouTube HDR. Which i can also live without.
> 
> I still use my home theater PC as my Plex server. One day I'll set up my shield to be a plex server.
> 
> For 180 bucks on sale, The shield Pro is basically a home theater PC replacement IMO.
> 
> -T


Bubbling this one to the top as this encapsulates my experience in researching the best streaming device that is also an HTPC replacement. I was a casualty of the EOL of Windows Media Center and while I transitioned to Kodi after that I just lost interest in maintaining the box and running streaming apps on an HTPC with Windows 10 is just not a great user experience. Fine for me but not the rest of the family.

In my specific case my HTPC has a serious hardware issue so repurposing it for use as a Plex server was not an option. I bought the Shield Pro and have Plex setup on it. After a month of use so far I can say it does what I need it to do, has been extremely stable and can confidently recommend it as an HTPC replacement. About the only complaint that came up on it during research was the $199 price tag. For anyone that has spent a grand, or more, on an HTPC over the last 15 years or so the Shield Pro is a bargain. Hopefully NVIDIA continues on with support for the device.


----------



## Carlos Martinez

I'm surprised that so few streamer brands are being sold in the USA. 
Streamers that are sold internationally, like those from Xiaomi and Mecool, do not seem to exist in the US market, as well as other brands.
More important than that is how few models seem to accept Ethernet input. Worst of all, all sticks have just one input, mini-usb that forcefully has to be used for power, So they are in fact wi-fi streamers. Is that so?


----------



## T-Bone

Carlos Martinez said:


> I'm surprised that so few streamer brands are being sold in the USA.
> Streamers that are sold internationally, like those from Xiaomi and Mecool, do not seem to exist in the US market, as well as other brands.
> More important than that is how few models seem to accept Ethernet input. Worst of all, all sticks have just one input, mini-usb that forcefully has to be used for power, So they are in fact wi-fi streamers. Is that so?


There's nothing inherently wrong with the device that does not have ethernet. I guess it matters on your installation type.

For instance I have a Wi-Fi 6 Asus mesh system in my house. Just a router and a node. I can get 500 megabits per second network speed ( internal to my home) on my devices. That's not internet speed. That's LAN speed. And that's with the device 25 ft away from a node.

-T


----------



## Dougmeister

I am looking for a device that will plug into the HDMI port of any TV (especially at hotels, Air BnBs, etc.) and stream from either an iPhone (Lightning connection) OR an Android device (USB-C connection).

I think that a "MiraScreen/Miracast" dongle is the only type of device that will handle both formats. Is that correct?


----------



## applejax

T-Bone said:


> HTPC won't come close to a streaming device for streaming content. HTPCs will basically play any local content. so as you alluded to, it has limitations, but at a far greater cost financially.
> 
> I stopped using my HTPC (Windows 10 with J River media center front end, and madVR for upscaling) after getting the Nvidia shield pro. The shield pro plays all of my local content and bitstreams so I don't lose my lossless atmos and lossless DTS:X from any of my local blueray rips and 4K Blu-ray rips. Plus it's a really nice streamer. The only downside for me is no 4K Hulu which I can live without. No YouTube HDR. Which i can also live without.
> 
> I still use my home theater PC as my Plex server. One day I'll set up my shield to be a plex server.
> 
> For 180 bucks on sale, The shield Pro is basically a home theater PC replacement IMO.
> 
> -T


this is exactly what I came here for, thanks! Using JRiver (originally chose for it's audio options for music) and wound up really liking it...but now the computer is having a problem and it's either take a guess that a new video card _might _fix it, or get an appliance. This is exactly what I needed - to play videos off network storage with HDR/DV and pass thru audio to receiver. Looks like a done deal. Then I can switch to a smaller computer with JRiver just for the Xonar sound card for music.

Does the Shield directly access a Windows share or NAS, or do you need to set up a computer as a Plex server to access media on those resources? Looking to play bluray folders, x265, etc.


----------



## Hitti2

Because of the ads in Nvidia shield tv pro 2019. I sent my shield back to amazon.

I have a 4k lg webos tv and using it to fallback on streaming for the time being.

I dont want ads even though i owm the device no ads.

Ethernet
android tv for root.

Fast.

Besides the ad loaded shield tv pro 2019 "frankly i am sad" what really is there?


----------



## T-Bone

Hitti2 said:


> Besides the ad loaded shield tv pro 2019 "frankly i am sad" what really is there?


The biggest selling point for the shield 2019 is bit streaming lossless audio with object metadata (i.e. TrueHD Atmos and DTS:X) for local content like Blu-ray and 4K bluray rips. If no one needs that capability, there are cheapest solutions out there.

It's going to get interesting because the Xbox series X (and One S, One X) Allows Bit stream pass through As of the May 2021 update... And I verified the Plex app on the series X passes my lossless object metadata and outputs in 24P. Disney plus and HBO max Bitstream. YouTube plays in hdr. Netflix and Hulu do not yet bitstrem.

Wondering if @JGM Wants to include consoles in this read question? His/her call.

-T


----------



## JGM

T-Bone said:


> Wondering if @JGM Wants to include consoles in this read question? His/her call.
> 
> -T


Well I haven't tried to include disc players with apps in the list, primarily because they have become such a corner case with most TVs adding apps and dedicated streamers becoming common. Am I right in thinking that for consoles it's more a matter of which apps are available/supported -- which is an app developer call more than a device capability issue in most cases? 

The objective of the chart (and the thread) is to be helpful to folks trying to make a decision about what to buy. I sort of doubt that nuances of streaming capabilities are going to drive the choice between $500 gaming consoles, but it is probably good to at least mention that there are other options. In any case I want to keep the main chart for dedicated streaming devices. I'm willing to add another matrix for "other devices providing streaming capability" if I can get some help on the proper set of attributes to include and a starting set of data. If you (or anyone) wants to post that here or contact me via PM I'll work with you on it.


----------



## T-Bone

JGM said:


> Well I haven't tried to include disc players with apps in the list, primarily because they have become such a corner case with most TVs adding apps and dedicated streamers becoming common. Am I right in thinking that for consoles it's more a matter of which apps are available/supported -- which is an app developer call more than a device capability issue in most cases?
> 
> The objective of the chart (and the thread) is to be helpful to folks trying to make a decision about what to buy. I sort of doubt that nuances of streaming capabilities are going to drive the choice between $500 gaming consoles, but it is probably good to at least mention that there are other options. In any case I want to keep the main chart for dedicated streaming devices. I'm willing to add another matrix for "other devices providing streaming capability" if I can get some help on the proper set of attributes to include and a starting set of data. If you (or anyone) wants to post that here or contact me via PM I'll work with you on it.


Upon further reflection, I agree with you. The thread is to help people decide what to buy. They're not going to go out and buy a $500 or $300 console as a streamer. 

-T


----------



## HurricaneDitka

Ok, I want a streaming device that supports all the services. I'm tired of using the apps in my Samsung TV, or Playstation or BLu-Ray player. I want a nice fast menu system and no compromises on any sound or video formats and am willing to pay for it. After reading through this thread and other places, I'm thinking the NVidia Shield Pro is the way to go. Am I wrong?


----------



## T-Bone

HurricaneDitka said:


> Ok, I want a streaming device that supports all the services. I'm tired of using the apps in my Samsung TV, or Playstation or BLu-Ray player. I want a nice fast menu system and no compromises on any sound or video formats and am willing to pay for it. After reading through this thread and other places, I'm thinking the NVidia Shield Pro is the way to go. Am I wrong?


Not wrong... Maybe 

It's the only streamers that passes DTS:X and TrueHD Atmos. No compromise on audio.

As for video, no HDR YouTube. 

I have one and love it. Great streamer and great for local content like bluray/4K rips.

-T


----------



## HurricaneDitka

T-Bone said:


> Not wrong... Maybe
> 
> It's the only streamers that passes DTS:X and TrueHD Atmos. No compromise on audio.
> 
> As for video, no HDR YouTube.
> 
> I have one and love it. Great streamer and great for local content like bluray/4K rips.
> 
> -T


I have no Blu-Ray rips but would like to start. Is it difficult? I'd rather not build another PC just for my theater room. If you don't mind, I'd love to know the basics of what's involved.


----------



## T-Bone

HurricaneDitka said:


> I have no Blu-Ray rips but would like to start. Is it difficult? I'd rather not build another PC just for my theater room. If you don't mind, I'd love to know the basics of what's involved.


Search the forums there's plenty of information on how to rip. And how to get a UHD friendly drive. Over at the make MKV forums.

The good thing about the shield Pro 2019 is that it has a Plex server built in. So as long as you have a cheap PC laying around the house and maybe purchase an external friendly drive, or an internal friendly drive and put it in an external enclosure, you can rip your movies and move them directly to a USB connected drive to your Shield.

-T


----------



## squared80

Can we add a column here that shows if the device can match streaming FPS? As far as I've read, only ATV4K can do that right now, but it's important to some folks. Thanks!


----------



## JGM

squared80 said:


> Can we add a column here that shows if the device can match streaming FPS? As far as I've read, only ATV4K can do that right now, but it's important to some folks. Thanks!


I'm trying to keep the chart to manufacturer-published specs -- do you know if that capability is documented by Apple?


----------



## squared80

JGM said:


> I'm trying to keep the chart to manufacturer-published specs -- do you know if that capability is documented by Apple?


I have no clue. That's just based on a lot of experienced folks on these forums who have all said the same thing about it:









Networking, Media Servers & Content Streaming


A forum dedicated to devices that are digital media servers and content streamers and the networking that goes with it.




www.avsforum.com





I will be purchasing a streaming device next year, and that could be a determining factor for me.


----------



## joxr

Need a player that can play BDMV files. I am currently waiting for the new Zappitis that are apparently now going to be released in Oct. Any other media players that can play BDMV files with dolby vision?


----------



## HurricaneDitka

I picked up the Nvidia Shield Pro and finally got to play with it this weekend. Overall, I'm very impressed except I'm not getting Atmos from HBOMax. I tried the Wonder Woman films that claim to be Atmos, but it outputs it as 5.1. Any ideas? I am able to get Atmos from Amazon Prime.


----------



## T-Bone

HurricaneDitka said:


> I picked up the Nvidia Shield Pro and finally got to play with it this weekend. Overall, I'm very impressed except I'm not getting Atmos from HBOMax. I tried the Wonder Woman films that claim to be Atmos, but it outputs it as 5.1. Any ideas? I am able to get Atmos from Amazon Prime.


My hunch is at the HBO Max developers broke atmos again. I turned off automatic updates and I only update manually after I know nothing bad is happening with the latest version of the apps.

I updated HBO Max maybe about 2 weeks ago and atmos was working then.

-T


----------



## Fanfantom

I will give a try by my side thanxxx


----------



## JayFank

I need help choosing a streamer that will output Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos (less concerned for Atmos) that supports all the main streaming services (Netflix, Prime, Disney Plus and HBO Max). Priority is snappy response time while going through menu system, etc., plus overall feed quality. Will be watching on Sony A80J 77-inch OLED.


----------



## brec

I notice that the chart omits HDR10+ for Roku devices, but Roku's marketing page for Roku Ultra says, "Supports Dolby Vision™ at 60fps, HDR10/10+ and HLG."


----------



## Mike Lang

brec said:


> I notice that the chart omits HDR10+ for Roku devices, but Roku's marketing page for Roku Ultra says, "Supports Dolby Vision™ at 60fps, HDR10/10+ and HLG."


I think HDR10+ support came a few months ago. The chart may not have been updated.


----------



## Jbhur212

Just read this and thought people looking for a streamer might want to read it-https://www.inputmag.com/reviews/roku-streaming-stick-4k-2021-review-secret-dolby-atmos-support


----------



## Digit90

Alright guys, I have an LG CX Oled 77" with the Sony HT-A9 w/ SW5 subwoofer.

Will I be able to tell the difference between the Apple TV 4k LPCM versus Nvidia Shield TrueHD Dolby Atmos content streamed through Plex/Infuse?

Are there any other recommendations you guys have for streaming Remux content through Plex?

Thanks!


----------



## Tweeter2002

.


----------



## scarface717

Hey guys I don't know if this is the correct topic but I hope you can help me out on this. I just purchased the LG Oled 55 C1, and I'm planning to invest in a HTPC or a media player in order to watch 4K movies/tvshows. I prefer 1:1 rips, I have @ 350Mbps. Can you recommend me to build my HTPC or buy a specific media player/streamer/etc (Which allows downloaded rips).

PD: I'd like to have the best possible experience and the easy way to configure the device.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Digit90

scarface717 said:


> Hey guys I don't know if this is the correct topic but I hope you can help me out on this. I just purchased the LG Oled 55 C1, and I'm planning to invest in a HTPC or a media player in order to watch 4K movies/tvshows. I prefer 1:1 rips, I have @ 350Mbps. Can you recommend me to build my HTPC or buy a specific media player/streamer/etc (Which allows downloaded rips).
> 
> PD: I'd like to have the best possible experience and the easy way to configure the device.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Apparently the Nvidia Shield TV Pro is one of the only devices that can passthrough TrueHD Dolby Atmos from rips via Plex/Kodi.

I am working on this right now and will be testing the system over the next week lol


----------



## scarface717

Digit90 said:


> Apparently the Nvidia Shield TV Pro is one of the only devices that can passthrough TrueHD Dolby Atmos from rips via Plex/Kodi.
> 
> I am working on this right now and will be testing the system over the next week lol


Purchased! This week I'll joining this community. Thank you!!


----------



## JackB

JayFank said:


> I need help choosing a streamer that will output Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos (less concerned for Atmos) that supports all the main streaming services (Netflix, Prime, Disney Plus and HBO Max). Priority is snappy response time while going through menu system, etc., plus overall feed quality. Will be watching on Sony A80J 77-inch OLED.


I have mostly the same question. What devices and what services support both DV and Atmos? A simple matrix that I have been unable to find in this thread or another thread.


----------



## giomania

JackB said:


> I have mostly the same question. What devices and what services support both DV and Atmos? A simple matrix that I have been unable to find in this thread or another thread.


I started this a few years ago, but haven’t been able to maintain it: 4K UHD Media Playback Devices.xlsm

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## labman1

Have a fire tv stick was watching Dune and noticed it was DD+ 2.0 why not 3/2/1 full 5.1 surround. which sticks do Atmos in 5.1 surround not stereo w.0

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoChris

I have pretty much tried every device on the market at this point except for the Shield and no of them give me the PQ of the Apple TV.


----------



## GoChiefs

I have a Roku Streaming Stick+ that I love, especially on my new Sony 65X90J (my first 4K TV). Am I missing much by not having Dolby Vision? I'm looking at the Roku Express 4K+ or the Roku Premiere, but I'm not convinced that I need them. I mostly watch YouTube videos and then sports on my antenna. I only occasionally watch shows on Netflix and the experience seems fine to me. My download/upload speed is about 95 MBPS.


----------



## JayFank

JackB said:


> I have mostly the same question. What devices and what services support both DV and Atmos? A simple matrix that I have been unable to find in this thread or another thread.


I initially purchased the Shield tube and wasn't too pleased with it and how HBO Max and a few apps ran on it. I switched to the Roku Ultra and have been very pleased with it so far.


----------



## puddy77

FYI, the 2021 Roku Stick 4k is $15 off at Amazon today, and $10 off everywhere else.


----------



## erzak

Looking to replace my WD TV Live Hub, primarily for watching ripped stuff off a local drive. It still works, but it is showing it's age, and super-slow to respond to the remote, you hit pause and it takes 5-10 seconds for the video to pause. From reading thru here, it sounds like a cheap Android TV box might work, but the Shield Pro might be a safer bet? Should note, it would also be ideal to be wife/kid friendly. The Shield also sounds like it supports pretty much all the streaming services so I could probably reduce the # of things plugged into the TV, right now we primarily use a Fire TV, but it's too old to run Apple TV app, so have to use a Roku for that.


----------



## garnuts

erzak said:


> Looking to replace my WD TV Live Hub, primarily for watching ripped stuff off a local drive. It still works, but it is showing it's age, and super-slow to respond to the remote, you hit pause and it takes 5-10 seconds for the video to pause. From reading thru here, it sounds like a cheap Android TV box might work, but the Shield Pro might be a safer bet? Should note, it would also be ideal to be wife/kid friendly. The Shield also sounds like it supports pretty much all the streaming services so I could probably reduce the # of things plugged into the TV, right now we primarily use a Fire TV, but it's too old to run Apple TV app, so have to use a Roku for that.


Shield Pro for the win...!

Not many people regret buying a Shield. I have purchased 30+ streamers starting with 2 or 3 WD TV's, Fire Sticks, Roku Ultra's and Sticks, Raspberry Pi's, Odroid's, and 3 Shields (2 x 2019 Pro's & a 2017), and an HTPC! (never tried an Apple TV since it doesn't bitstream audio for that price)

I have 3 surround set-ups and each has a Shield, Roku Ultra and Fire Stick 4K; I use the Shields 90% of the time. Navigation on the Shields is faster than the other two, especially over the Fire Sticks. I have 2000+ BD & 4K rips that the Shields play without problem using Plex and Kodi.

I also use the Shields for internet streaming apps: Prime, Vudu, Apple+, Paramount+, GooglePlay, Movies Anywhere, SmartTube Next/Youtube and HD Homerun for local TV.

For me buying Streamers is part of my A/V hobby, but if I was only going to buy and use one it would be a Shield Pro.

In case you didin't know about the Nvidia Shield TV 2019 thread:









Nvidia Shield TV 2019


NVIDIA Shield Android TV set-top box Tegra X1+ (2019) https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield.../dp/B07YP9FBMM Ships end of the month. Hopefully the dongle comes next! The Best of the Best. Up to 25% faster than the previous generation thanks to the new NVIDIA Tegra X1+ chip. Enhance HD video...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## monomial

Spent hours researching DV on BDMV/ISO. 

I thought I had simple needs. The player landscape is super complicated.

I want full Dolby Vision support for UHD backups. I believe that's Profile 7, FEL. I would also love to learn more about how substantial the difference between the profiles and FEL/MEL is. I play on an LG B9 OLED. I bought my OLED because I wanted the best PQ. But if it's a minor difference maybe I'll save the $200-$600 difference between the top end players (Oppo clones) and the Dune HD Real Vision 4K.

BDMV folder/ISO preferred. USB playback is fine.

I don't want to do any pre-processing of my disc rips, ex. using tsmuxer to make compliant MP4s. If I wanted to do that, I'd use my LG's built-in player.

Leaning towards the Dune HD Real Vision 4K. Are Oppo clones significantly better at network playback (browsing / UX) than the Dune?









A primer on BDMV Dolby Vision support


I've done hours of research on BDMV/ISO playback of Dolby Vision content. I hope this is useful to someone. Dune HD Real Vision 4K - $200ish "Chinoppo" Oppo clones - M9201 Player (around $500) Zidoo Z9X (or other Zidoo?) Sony UBP-X700 - unclear if BDMV folders can be played as original discs...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## AmishAnarchist

Ok, the guy above just got me interested in these Dune HD devices. The Pro model looks like exactly what I need. It would appear I can passthrough my BD player, yes? That's useful because I'm out of HDMI ports. I need both my consoles on my TV, eARC requires shARC and the AVR doesn't play well with the LG CX. So that 4th port is for watching movies. Problem is the TV doesn't passthrough some audio streams properly. So the question is, do I use optical out on the Dune HD, or can it output all the audio in a format the TV can properly passthrough to the shARC-AVR combo?


----------



## BobReed67

This tread opens me so many options! gracias


----------



## SoundStuff

I'm looking for a streaming device for my 5050ub projector. I already have a roku TV and I like the layout, but I need something that does Atmos passthrough and, while I'm not sure how much I'll use HDR on the projector, it makes sense to have since it's supported. I'm currently leaning towards the google unit, as it has everything needed and chromecast is nice as well (I have a google phone). One thing I wish the google device had though, is an ethernet port, but I'm not sure how big a deal that is. I have cat6 right to the location so I'd like to use it, but there aren't many streaming devices that do the hard wire without jumping way up in price and having features I won't use, like the nvidia shield.

How much difference does the ethernet really make? Is navigating and loading noticeably more snappy?

Feeling a big disgruntled I can't just use my PC for streaming 4K like I've been doing since the 3dFX voodoo, stupid HDCP 2.2

This is all for my new home build which has a mixed use media room, build thread here for anyone interested:









New home build, 180" screen in mixed use room w/ Atmos.


Currently building a new house, just got through the framing stage, nearing time for wiring to go into the walls. I'd like to do a 7.1.4 Atmos system but I'm on a bit more of a budget than originally intended. Unfortunately lumber more than doubled right before my build commenced, so I'm trying...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## Crashcarson

Any other options besides the Dune, that has a separate HDMI for audio? What about optical? seems to be gone from most new units.


----------



## Mike_D

Are there any streaming devices that will allow slow motion or advancing frame by frame?

TIA


----------



## JGM

Updated Post #1  - added Fire TV Stick 4K Max, Roku Streaming Stick 4K / 4K+.

I eliminated the "notable missing apps" column as most disputes appear resolved for the moment.

As always, let me know of any errors/omissions and if there is additional information that would be useful to include.


----------



## dSly

I have been looking for a streaming device that would be a source and only found some that can be a source for Spotify and Tidal. There are lots of devices that can stream from a phone or an iPad but very few that actually can login to an account and act as the source (which could then be connected to a receiver for example). 😕

An HTPC could do all that but remote control (from an iPad let’s say) is not the greatest. iTunes is the only app that has a nice remote (allowing user to control what the HTPC is playing). Other sources such as SiriusXM has no remote to control what is playing on the HTPC. Don’t be confused with all the apps that exist where the phone is the source. 👈

Do those streamers exist? 🤷🏻

**Edit: BluOS seems to have lots of sourcing options. 🙂


----------



## Crashcarson

dSly said:


> I have been looking for a streaming device that would be a source and only found some that can be a source for Spotify and Tidal. There are lots of devices that can stream from a phone or an iPad but very few that actually can login to an account and act as the source (which could then be connected to a receiver for example). 😕
> 
> An HTPC could do all that but remote control (from an iPad let’s say) is not the greatest. iTunes is the only app that has a nice remote (allowing user to control what the HTPC is playing). Other sources such as SiriusXM has no remote to control what is playing on the HTPC. Don’t be confused with all the apps that exist where the phone is the source. 👈
> 
> Do those streamers exist? 🤷🏻
> 
> **Edit: BluOS seems to have lots of sourcing options. 🙂


Can this be done from a Roku or other comparable streamers? Its possible to log in on those.


----------



## dSly

Crashcarson said:


> Can this be done from a Roku or other comparable streamers? Its possible to log in on those.


I don’t know about the Roku. Chromecast for example cannot be a source as far as I can tell. 💁‍♂️


----------



## puddy77

dSly said:


> I have been looking for a streaming device that would be a source and only found some that can be a source for Spotify and Tidal. There are lots of devices that can stream from a phone or an iPad but very few that actually can login to an account and act as the source (which could then be connected to a receiver for example). 😕
> 
> An HTPC could do all that but remote control (from an iPad let’s say) is not the greatest. iTunes is the only app that has a nice remote (allowing user to control what the HTPC is playing). Other sources such as SiriusXM has no remote to control what is playing on the HTPC. Don’t be confused with all the apps that exist where the phone is the source. 👈
> 
> Do those streamers exist? 🤷🏻
> 
> **Edit: BluOS seems to have lots of sourcing options. 🙂


I have logged into Tidal on Roku, Fire Stick 4K, and Chromecast with Google TV. (I don’t use Spotify.)


----------



## dSly

puddy77 said:


> I have logged into Tidal on Roku, Fire Stick 4K, and Chromecast with Google TV. (I don’t use Spotify.)


Yes, Tidal is one that is often supported. How about others like SiriusXM or Amazon Music?


----------



## puddy77

dSly said:


> Yes, Tidal is one that is often supported. How about others like SiriusXM or Amazon Music?



I did a trial of Amazon Music once and it worked on the Fire Stick, natch. Never used Sirius.


----------



## dSly

I see that Amazon Music (not even Unlimited) streams with AAC 44.1 kHz directly from my receiver. However, my streamer over samples at 48khz, 32bits. 🙂

Yamaha receiver:









Auralic streamer:


----------



## boolian2

Is Zidoo or Dune better for Bluray Menus? Also where to buy Chinoppo? Thanks


----------



## hoyalawya

boolian2 said:


> Is Zidoo or Dune better for Bluray Menus? Also where to buy Chinoppo? Thanks


Dune is better. 

Unless you have an address in Spain, you must buy the Chinoppo through this forum. I went through the same process three months ago. No issue and got my device in like 3 weeks.


----------



## DevKumar

Need Help

I have REMUX (50 to 100 GB each movie) content on HDD I use Infuse7 on Apple4K for streaming from media server, but that does not support Atmos as Apple lack Bitstream option and limited to LPCM. 

I wanted to buy Nvidia Shield Pro but again, If I connect it to LG CX TV it will block DTS;X content and If I connect it directly to my Yamaha YSP5600 soundbar that does not passthrough HDR and DV.

I am on crossroad, no idea which device can actually fulfill my need, 
I gave a look at Zidoo9X but I saw it produces bad picture quality...although it has 2 HDMI out which is good, but I doubt on PQ, Wish if Nvidia has dual HDMI Out 

Any recommendations ?


----------



## boolian2

DevKumar said:


> Need Help
> 
> I have REMUX (50 to 100 GB each movie) content on HDD I use Infuse7 on Apple4K for streaming from media server, but that does not support Atmos as Apple lack Bitstream option and limited to LPCM.
> 
> I wanted to buy Nvidia Shield Pro but again, If I connect it to LG CX TV it will block DTS;X content and If I connect it directly to my Yamaha YSP5600 soundbar that does not passthrough HDR and DV.
> 
> I am on crossroad, no idea which device can actually fulfill my need,
> I gave a look at Zidoo9X but I saw it produces bad picture quality...although it has 2 HDMI out which is good, but I doubt on PQ, Wish if Nvidia has dual HDMI Out
> 
> Any recommendations ?


Z9X is 1 HDMI out, 1 HDMI in. But you can get a splitter on Amazon that works with Dolby Vision/Atmos, DTS:X, etc.









Amazon.com: [email protected] HDMI Splitter 1x2 4:4:4,18 Gbps,Supports Soundbar,HDCP 2.2,HDCP 2.3 Bypass,EDID,Duplicate/Mirror/Copy,Downscale, HDR,Dolby Vision Atmos,4K HDMI Splitter 1 in 2 Out for Dual Monitors : Electronics


Amazon.com: [email protected] HDMI Splitter 1x2 4:4:4,18 Gbps,Supports Soundbar,HDCP 2.2,HDCP 2.3 Bypass,EDID,Duplicate/Mirror/Copy,Downscale, HDR,Dolby Vision Atmos,4K HDMI Splitter 1 in 2 Out for Dual Monitors : Electronics



www.amazon.com





Z9X is same picture quality as Apple TV 4K. Maybe even better since Z9X can convert HDR10 and HDR10+ to Dolby Vision.


----------



## marjen

Anyone have a bluesound node? Looking into one to run Roon.


----------



## giomania

I have a Node 2i used as a Roon end point, and it works. I was not sure the exact nature of your question.

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## originalsnuffy

marjen said:


> Anyone have a bluesound node? Looking into one to run Roon.


I have a Node. I have no experience using it with Roon but it should work.

I feel moderately positive about the Node unit. It is very app driven and aimed at playing your library from a NAS.

There is an Amazon skill for it but it has very limited options. I am in touch with BluSound to get it to do something useful with Amazon voice control and the prospects do not look good.

In other words you can't tell your Amazon device "play the Beatles from Amazon Music on BlueVoice". It simply does nothing.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I am fiddling with VLC and Kodi on the Amazon Fire Cube Gen 2. So far its not perfect, but reasonably good. I am testing it with some rips of my of my 4K discs so this is pretty tough on the system. This may derail my musings about a new Dune device or HTPC upgrade.


----------



## bitwave_2325

hi all;
looking at the table of streamers it seems like the only streamer capable of 4K HDR and HD audio passthrough (full atmos, dolby true hd etc) if the nvidia shield.
is this really the case? or is this list only for the popular brands.
I am looking for a streamer that will:
-play 4K remux mkv file
-support HD audio passthrough
-use kodi (to play remux from local NAS)
so very minimal requirements...
shield is too expensive. any other suggestions of what to buy?
thanks!


----------



## Worf

A PC works great for playing back locally stored content. It won't do Dolby visions but it will do HDR, and able to pass through all the audio formats.


----------



## garnuts

bitwave_2325 said:


> hi all;
> looking at the table of streamers it seems like the only streamer capable of 4K HDR and HD audio passthrough (full atmos, dolby true hd etc) if the nvidia shield.
> is this really the case? or is this list only for the popular brands.
> I am looking for a streamer that will:
> -play 4K remux mkv file
> -support HD audio passthrough
> -use kodi (to play remux from local NAS)
> so very minimal requirements...
> shield is too expensive. any other suggestions of what to buy?
> thanks!


You could look into an Odroid N2 (there may be a newer version).

I know it will run Kodi and I think it will do everything else you want for around $100 USD. 

I haven't used one for several years, so I don't remember all the specifics. It is not plug-n-play, it usually comes in a kit where you have to assemble the components. There is a little bit of a learning curve, but there is all the info you need online.

A little searching online should get you some more information.


----------



## christonian

Building a new home theatre from scratch, I have a Shield Pro, PS5, New PC 3080

The shield is still the best for playback correct? I used it for streaming and Plex before renovations just wondering if it can be replaced by PC now that I will have one in the living room?


----------



## Worf

Depends. PC is best for locally stored content, shield is better if you're streaming content from a service.


----------



## christonian

Worf said:


> Depends. PC is best for locally stored content, shield is better if you're streaming content from a service.


we do 50-50 probably right now between Plex and other streaming services with the shield

the pc is my Plex server


----------



## Worf

Well, if you aren't using plex and want to play your rips, a PC is best for those. If you stream from services likemnetflix, paramount+, Disney+ etc a shield would be best. Since you have both in your new theatre, use both as appropriate?


----------



## christonian

Worf said:


> Well, if you aren't using plex and want to play your rips, a PC is best for those. If you stream from services likemnetflix, paramount+, Disney+ etc a shield would be best. Since you have both in your new theatre, use both as appropriate?


Thanks yes I use Shield for movies and streaming was just wondering if I could get rid of the shield but looks like PC doesnt do the best streaming which we still use regularly


----------



## Web35

I currently have a Roku Ultra 2020 feeding a Marantz SR6011 and ultimately an Epson 5040UB projector with a 120" screen in a light controlled dedicated theater. I've read here that the NVIDIA Shield Pro does the best upscaling to 4k of any of the media streamers. Can anyone here speak to whether I should be able to see an improved picture if I upgrade to the Shield over the Roku? Currently the projector does the upscaling and while the picture is good there is certainly room for improvement in clarity.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GracieAllen

I THINK I’m trying to do something MUCH simpler than y’all, but hopefully I can get a quick answer 'cause this needs to happen in the next few days.

I looked at the list of streaming devices at the top, but I’m not seeing what I’m looking for, so let me know if this needs to be moved or become it's own topic.

We stream Youtube TV and Netflix. At LEAST 90% of the time it's programs from the Library that we've recorded - network shows, sports events and such. Occasionally we’ll get Prime or Disney and try it. Plain, ordinary TVs playing through plain, ordinary speakers. Not 4K, just ordinary TVs. 

We’re currently using Roku Express remotes for the service and having problems with YTTV not resuming playback after skipping and sometimes at startup. It was fine for at least 2 years, but for the last 5 – 6 months we’ve been having this problem. Since the overwhelming majority of what we watch is from the Library, this is really aggravating! 

Youtube has, so far, been worthless at getting it fixed. I've asked in a couple forums and the ONLY response I've gotten is "there are known problems with YTTV that show up with Roku". So, at some point, I’m absolutely positive YTTV is going to point the finger at the Roku and wash their hands. SO, I’d like to find an alternative and give that a try. 

We primarily care about YTTV and Netflix, and less about other common services. I figured the Google Chromecast might be the best option. Or an Amazon Fire. I don’t particularly care as long as whatever it is works at least as well as the Roku, WITHOUT and infuriating problem we’re currently having. Which means the REMOTE is going to be the critical part.
There are only a couple things I care about in addition to a Play button:

Power – Turn the TV on and off.
Volume up and down and mute.
30-second skip forward and back – this is used constantly.
I don’t much care about having a bunch of direct buttons for different services (I presume they'll all show up in the service menu like they do on the Roku?). I’d prefer not to talk to the remote – I’ve found buttons faster and more idiot-proof.

I’m having trouble being SURE whichever I get will have a remote that does those half dozen, simple things.

Recommendations?


----------



## hodgjy

GracieAllen said:


> I THINK I’m trying to do something MUCH simpler than y’all, but hopefully I can get a quick answer 'cause this needs to happen in the next few days.
> 
> I looked at the list of streaming devices at the top, but I’m not seeing what I’m looking for, so let me know if this needs to be moved or become it's own topic.
> 
> We stream Youtube TV and Netflix. At LEAST 90% of the time it's programs from the Library that we've recorded - network shows, sports events and such. Occasionally we’ll get Prime or Disney and try it. Plain, ordinary TVs playing through plain, ordinary speakers. Not 4K, just ordinary TVs.
> 
> We’re currently using Roku Express remotes for the service and having problems with YTTV not resuming playback after skipping and sometimes at startup. It was fine for at least 2 years, but for the last 5 – 6 months we’ve been having this problem. Since the overwhelming majority of what we watch is from the Library, this is really aggravating!
> 
> Youtube has, so far, been worthless at getting it fixed. I've asked in a couple forums and the ONLY response I've gotten is "there are known problems with YTTV that show up with Roku". So, at some point, I’m absolutely positive YTTV is going to point the finger at the Roku and wash their hands. SO, I’d like to find an alternative and give that a try.
> 
> We primarily care about YTTV and Netflix, and less about other common services. I figured the Google Chromecast might be the best option. Or an Amazon Fire. I don’t particularly care as long as whatever it is works at least as well as the Roku, WITHOUT and infuriating problem we’re currently having. Which means the REMOTE is going to be the critical part.
> There are only a couple things I care about in addition to a Play button:
> 
> Power – Turn the TV on and off.
> Volume up and down and mute.
> 30-second skip forward and back – this is used constantly.
> I don’t much care about having a bunch of direct buttons for different services (I presume they'll all show up in the service menu like they do on the Roku?). I’d prefer not to talk to the remote – I’ve found buttons faster and more idiot-proof.
> 
> I’m having trouble being SURE whichever I get will have a remote that does those half dozen, simple things.
> 
> Recommendations?


It might be too late to make a recommendation now, but the Onn device is pretty darn good. I bought one a whim and it surpassed my expectations. It's worth a look, especially since it was made with YTTV in mind. 



Robot or human?


----------



## FargateOne

Hello, maybe it is not the right thread to ask, you will tell me. I have a Roku premiere device. The sound quality (Dolby digital + in 5.1)seems to change over the night when watching sa serie (Castle for ex.)? For instance, sometimes the separation of the channels is not good and sometimes the sourround and the bass come to live. Is it Roku the culprit or my cable service? If it is Roku, is Nvidia Shield would avoid the problem?


----------



## fivehills

Thanks to another post I'm thinking of a Zidoo Z9x or a Dune HD Real Vision 4K. Thoughts?


----------



## Crashcarson

Anyone know of cheap streamers that for sure pull a 4k stream, and downscale it to 1080p when necessary? Looking for something relatively simple, but more concerned with the picture quality. Not looking to spend more than 100 but if there is a brand that does this it will be picked. Need IR for Harmony.

Using for older Plasma tv, and just want to have a good stream whenever possible. There's still a decent amount of 4K that isnt even HDR. I can tell differences with a UHD downscaled and the corresponding Blu.


----------



## Worf

None do. To pull a 4k stream they need to have a 4k chain and HDCP 2.2 support. If they don't have that they will only pull the 1080p video. 

This is a persistent problem because most services don't provide Atmos audio on the non 4k stream.

About an option is an HDFury box that can accept a 4k video and scale it to 1080p with all the necessary coding, but you're looking at several hundred bucks.


----------



## T-Bone

fivehills said:


> Thanks to another post I'm thinking of a Zidoo Z9x or a Dune HD Real Vision 4K. Thoughts?


It is not considered a streamer. It's mainly for local content like Blu-ray/ 4K rips. 

Most streaming apps are 1080p maximum. But I think Netflix is certified as 4K... You'll need to confirm that.

-T


----------



## Crashcarson

Worf said:


> None do. To pull a 4k stream they need to have a 4k chain and HDCP 2.2 support. If they don't have that they will only pull the 1080p video.
> 
> This is a persistent problem because most services don't provide Atmos audio on the non 4k stream.
> 
> About an option is an HDFury box that can accept a 4k video and scale it to 1080p with all the necessary coding, but you're looking at several hundred bucks.


I know how to use the Roku Platform, but for picture quality for 1080p will I notice much difference in the different models/tiers? would other brands have much difference either?


----------



## anjunadeep

What's the best Plex playback option now? I use a NAS so just need the client side end of it. I'm currently using a Shield, is that still my best option?


----------



## K_Thompson

I'm also looking for the best Plex playback option. I currently use Kodi on a 2019 Nvidia Shield Pro, but I've heard there are better options now than the Shield for picture quality.


----------



## Pezay

So what is the best Dolby Vision streaming device for local content these days? 

I have a Zappiti One 4k HDR that I am very happy with, but would like to upgrade to a device that has Dolby Vision-support. Was looking forward to the Zappiti Neo-release, but it is just too expensive. 
I usually play Blu-ray ISOs and mkvs from a Synology NAS.


----------



## smett

Pezay said:


> So what is the best Dolby Vision streaming device for local content these days?
> 
> I usually play Blu-ray ISOs and mkvs from a Synology NAS.


Oppo Clone (m9201) for full native Dolby Vision Iso support.


----------



## JackB

smett said:


> Oppo Clone (m9201) for full native Dolby Vision Iso support.


What is an Oppo Clone (m9201)?


----------



## smett

Its a media player based on the UHD Player Oppo 203.


----------



## JackB

smett said:


> Its a media player based on the UHD Player Oppo 203.


Do you have alink to it?


----------



## smett

Its pretty much discussed in many threads on this forum, but specially on the avforum (oppo clone thread). 
comprar-m9702-m9201-m9203-y-m9205-reproductores-clon-oppo-203-205-chinoppo.2469


----------



## AmishAnarchist

I've had a Dune Real Vision for about 6 months and it's become unusable because the garbage remote won't stay paired. Even crashes half the time when I try to redo the pairing. Ridiculous. I don't care about any of the fancy UI junk, collection management, or apps. I just play video files from my network share (Samba). That's it. What's the most reliable thing I can replace with? It's rather sad it's so hard to replicate what a 12 year old HTPC with Windows 7 used to do for me. Still can't believe VLC on Xbox was so broken and never gets updated.


----------



## Digit90

Gonna bring this back ...

Current setup: LG CX 77" OLED + Sony HT-A9 System + Nvidia Shield w/ Plex for Remux playback.

Looking for a solution similar to Kaleidescape. Does Zappiti reference + NAS offer DV FEL D7 playback support? I can continue to rip discs manually but I would like to make the process a little more mindless. I heard the Zidoo z9x can playback DV FEL Profile 7 fine, but a Zappiti cannot? I thought they share the same chip, so is Zidoo's firmware doing the work?r

Anyone in a similar situation? My current solution is just to play the HDR10+ version of the remux file to get more accurate colors. Also would consider a chinoppo but if its $600 and a real Oppo 203 is ~$1k wouldn't it be a better investment to be able to play disc as well? Are there any chinoppos with a disc drive? I would imagine it's better than purchasing an UB820 and a Chinoppo...

Thanks!


----------



## Six66Mike

I see a lot of people with a Shield posting here, many of whom also have a Zidoo. Why would I choose a Z9X over a Shield TV or Pro? UI is the most important thing to me, I will probably use Jellyfin regardless what I get, unless HT4.0 has come a lot further along than when I last looked at it.

Everything is streamed from my NAS, TV shows are almost entirely 576p or 720p, movies are SD or HD only, no 4K content currently. I don't play ISO's, MTS etc, it's all ripped MKV files. 65" Sony ULED.

I looked around, tried to find a good pros/cons for Shield vs Z9X, looking for feedback. Price wise these are my options:

Shield TV $198
Shield Pro $298
Z9X $367


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

Six66Mike said:


> I don't play ISO's, MTS etc, it's all ripped MKV files. 65" Sony ULED.
> 
> I looked around, tried to find a good pros/cons for Shield vs Z9X, looking for feedback. Price wise these are my options:
> 
> Shield TV $198
> Shield Pro $298
> Z9X $367


Odroid N2+ (64/128GB eMMC) with CoreELEC for about $120 ($30 more if you want a pretty case). Absolute perfect playback and since it only runs CoreELEC (Kodi) it doesn't have anything bogging it down.

I now have two and I will never get anything else.


----------



## sam298

Few things I consider when I select a internet streamer: (I use Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney+, have used hulu before)
HDCP - for best resolution and audio bitstreaming - OP has listed those streamers in the list
Framerate - Apple TV is the best, Roku is pretty good too, next is Firetv 4k max (need kodi for disney+, hulu etc.), Shield not sure - have only used 2017 model few years ago. 
Ad free - Apple TV no ads, all others are similar
SD upscaling - Apple TV is very good, Shield AI may be same or better than ATV - I see mixed feedbacks, Firetv max looks very close too followed by Roku.
Speed - nothing noticeable much between these devices. The projector switches few seconds faster from 60fps to 24p when ATV is used compared to others.

Youtube adfree - There is only android app and so Roku and Apple tv won't work. I am using Zidoo Z9X for this. 

Now most tvs come with android tv apps built in. Not sure which ones are the best.

Zidoo, Chinoppo etc. are meant for local playback. Only Shield gets close to these for local media.


----------



## Tom in Florida

Hi -- I just found this Forum, so please excuse me if my question has been ask before....It is a specific one. But I need your help.

Is there a streaming device out there that has a _*true*_ "video passthrough" setting?

Meaning that whatever video signal it receives (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, etc. it simply passes it through, unaltered, to my TV.

I have a high-end QD-OLED TV with an exceptional upscaler, so I want my TV (not my streaming device) to do all the upscaling.

Most everything that I have looked does _not_ offer this. They seem to want to do the upscaling _before_ passing the signal along to my TV. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Tom in Florida


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

Tom in Florida said:


> Hi -- I just found this Forum, so please excuse me if my question has been ask before....It is a specific one. But I need your help.
> 
> Is there a streaming device out there that has a _*true*_ "video passthrough" setting?
> 
> Meaning that whatever video signal it receives (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, etc. it simply passes it through, unaltered, to my TV.
> 
> I have a high-end QD-OLED TV with an exceptional upscaler, so I want my TV (not my streaming device) to do all the upscaling.
> 
> Most everything that I have looked does _not_ offer this. They seem to want to do the upscaling _before_ passing the signal along to my TV.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> 
> Tom in Florida


I haven't found such a device either - all of the streaming devices I've seen only output at the selected resolution, no auto passthru resolution.

However I have found that the Plex app on my Firestick 4K Max will play a video from my local network at its original resolution if that feature is enabled in the Plex app's settings. For example my Firestick is setup for 4K to my Sony TV but it switches to 1080p output if the video Plex is playing from my local network is 1080p.
I haven't found a way to do that for streaming sources however.


----------



## Tom in Florida

Tom in Florida said:


> Hi -- I just found this Forum, so please excuse me if my question has been ask before....It is a specific one. But I need your help.
> 
> Is there a streaming device out there that has a _*true*_ "video passthrough" setting?
> 
> Meaning that whatever video signal it receives (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, etc. it simply passes it through, unaltered, to my TV.
> 
> I have a high-end QD-OLED TV with an exceptional upscaler, so I want my TV (not my streaming device) to do all the upscaling.
> 
> Most everything that I have looked does _not_ offer this. They seem to want to do the upscaling _before_ passing the signal along to my TV.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> 
> Tom in Florida


Can anyone else help with the above??

Thanks! Tom in Florida


----------



## T-Bone

BriscoCountyJr said:


> I haven't found such a device either - all of the streaming devices I've seen only output at the selected resolution, no auto passthru resolution.
> 
> However I have found that the Plex app on my Firestick 4K Max will play a video from my local network at its original resolution if that feature is enabled in the Plex app's settings. For example my Firestick is setup for 4K to my Sony TV but it switches to 1080p output if the video Plex is playing from my local network is 1080p.
> I haven't found a way to do that for streaming sources however.


Maybe I'm confused 

up until now I've read that the Apple TV 4K is the only streaming device that truly switches the refresh rate based on the source content.

-T

Edit:. Disregard my comment to both. I was thinking refresh rate instead of resolution


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

T-Bone said:


> Maybe I'm confused
> 
> up until now I've read that the Apple TV 4K is the only streaming device that truly switches the refresh rate based on the source content.
> 
> -T


refresh rate like 24fps vs 60fps, but not the resolution like 4K vs 1080p vs 720p?


----------



## Hawks07

Tom in Florida said:


> Can anyone else help with the above??
> 
> Thanks! Tom in Florida


Yeah unfortunately it doesn’t exist. If you know the original resolution you will have to select it in the streamer itself.


----------



## T-Bone

BriscoCountyJr said:


> refresh rate like 24fps vs 60fps, but not the resolution like 4K vs 1080p vs 720p?


You are right. I misread. He was talking resolution. Yeah there's nothing that natively passes the resolution period like 720p 1080p etc. One day we can only hope 

-T


----------



## T-Bone

Well, just a quick note for anyone seeing this thread that you'll need additional research. It's an excellent thread to get you in the ballpark. But the follow-up research on AVS is necessary.

Search the ATV4K thread for lip sync since there is a known defect going back to gen 1. Related to ATV frame rate of 24p.









Apple TV owners' thread. FAQ in first post


Last notable change 1-Dec-2022 (Recent changed marked with |) This thread is for all versions of the Apple TV but naturally the discussion tends to focus on current models. Blue text in [] is a link. With the release of tvOS 12.2 Apple rebranded the ATV (4th generation) as the ATV HD. With the...




www.avsforum.com





Also search the shield thread for stutter for an intermittent issue that is quite annoying... and no explanation for its occurrence.









Nvidia Shield TV 2019


NVIDIA Shield Android TV set-top box Tegra X1+ (2019) https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield.../dp/B07YP9FBMM Ships end of the month. Hopefully the dongle comes next! The Best of the Best. Up to 25% faster than the previous generation thanks to the new NVIDIA Tegra X1+ chip. Enhance HD video...




www.avsforum.com





-T


----------



## yogi6807

I’ve never had lip sync issues with my Apple TV.


----------



## T-Bone

yogi6807 said:


> I’ve never had lip sync issues with my Apple TV.


Do you have the default setting for audio set to PCM? And have you watched content that was 23.976 Hertz or 24.0 Hertz?

If you're out putting everything at 60 Hertz or 59.94 Hertz from the Apple TV 4K, you're not going to see/hear the problem.

-T


----------



## bob mott

Been on the hunt for a new streaming device, but it seems to be hard to find something that has everything I want. I'm looking for something that has a lot of raw processing power, but still supports Dolby Vision. I currently have the Firestick 4K Max and its a very decent device, however the processing power is still a bit too low for Fan Subbed Anime content, dropping frames in scenes with intense typesetting. 
The four options I saw were the AppleTV, Fire Cube, Shield, and an HTPC. Unfortunately, the HTPC cannot do dolby vision, the appleTV can only do dolby vision profile 5, which leaves the shield. I've heard that even the shield is not powerful enough in some cases, so the new fire cube is the last remaining option, which has it's own plethora of bugs and issues. I'm just wondering if anyone has a suggestion that I haven't previously thought of?


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

Don't want to start a thread just to ask if there's an interest for an owner's thread so I will ask here.

Is there any interest in having an Odroid (N2, N2+, C4) owner's thread? I have been so freaking happy with mine that I figure others have to be as happy and want to share their happiness.


----------



## JackB

YesAnotherTweet said:


> Don't want to start a thread just to ask if there's an interest for an owner's thread so I will ask here.
> 
> Is there any interest in having an Odroid (N2, N2+, C4) owner's thread? I have been so freaking happy with mine that I figure others have to be as happy and want to share their happiness.


Is this a plug and play device or do you need to be a pc tech to get it to work? Does it have apps that will allow audio and video playback?


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

JackB said:


> Is this a plug and play device or do you need to be a pc tech to get it to work? Does it have apps that will allow audio and video playback?


It uses CoreELEC and it is basically a two-click install of Kodi. Once installed it will work like any other Kodi box. It does not do streaming services (well) but they can be added. Most people just use it for local media streaming since it is absolutely bullet-proof.

I currently own a Zidoo Pro 1000, 4 Nvidia Shield Pro (2017 & 2019), 3 AppleTVs 4K (2020 and 2022), two Roku worthless-sticks, a Vero 4K+, and two HTPCs with Kodi and so far the Ordoids have been the most pleasant Kodi experience of them all.


----------



## T-Bone

...

-T


YesAnotherTweet said:


> Don't want to start a thread just to ask if there's an interest for an owner's thread so I will ask here.
> 
> Is there any interest in having an Odroid (N2, N2+, C4) owner's thread? I have been so freaking happy with mine that I figure others have to be as happy and want to share their happiness.


I read your follow-up post. You could start and owners thread. Anybody can start and owners thread. If there's enough interest out there folks will gravitate towards it and share.

I think it's a good idea 

-T


----------



## YesAnotherTweet

T-Bone said:


> ...
> 
> -T
> 
> 
> I read your follow-up post. You could start and owners thread. Anybody can start and owners thread. If there's enough interest out there folks will gravitate towards it and share.
> 
> I think it's a good idea
> 
> -T


I'll get the tech info for all three models and create a thread. The N2 (non-plus) is a bit outdated but people keep using it since it was so popular and it is actually quite capable with CoreELEC.


----------



## mysammy64

I recently purchased a Samsung S95B so no dolby vision. I currently have a 2017 Shield TV. I'm looking for a ent streaming device, that supports hdr10+ and Dolby Atmos. What options are out there besides Apple TV, I don't have iDevices.


----------



## Ted99

Went thru this entire thread (easy because it's so short) looking for an answer. So far as I can tell, only the Shield will output uncompressed HD Audio. BUT, do any of the streaming services actually provide uncompressed HD audio?

I am primarily interested in the following: ATV, Amazon Prime, HULU, HBO Max, Showtime, and Netflix.

If none of these provide it, why pay extra for a streamer that can pass it thru? Perhaps they will in the future, but it seems like it's pointless to buy a capability now, given the constant upgrading of streamers.


----------



## yogi6807

Ted99 said:


> Went thru this entire thread (easy because it's so short) looking for an answer. So far as I can tell, only the Shield will output uncompressed HD Audio. BUT, do any of the streaming services actually provide uncompressed HD audio?
> 
> I am primarily interested in the following: ATV, Amazon Prime, HULU, HBO Max, Showtime, and Netflix.
> 
> If none of these provide it, why pay extra for a streamer that can pass it thru? Perhaps they will in the future, but it seems like it's pointless to buy a capability now, given the constant upgrading of streamers.


No that is more for streaming 4K Blu-ray rips off your local network. If you are just using it for streaming you will never use it.


----------



## Crashcarson

Which Roku's or other streamers use IR? I want to have compatibility with my IR Harmony.


----------



## T-Bone

Ted99 said:


> Went thru this entire thread (easy because it's so short) looking for an answer. So far as I can tell, only the Shield will output uncompressed HD Audio. BUT, do any of the streaming services actually provide uncompressed HD audio?
> 
> I am primarily interested in the following: ATV, Amazon Prime, HULU, HBO Max, Showtime, and Netflix.
> 
> If none of these provide it, why pay extra for a streamer that can pass it thru? Perhaps they will in the future, but it seems like it's pointless to buy a capability now, given the constant upgrading of streamers.


Cube third generation join the shield club and will pass through lossless audio.









Fire TV Cube gains Improved Upscaling as well as DTS, DTS-HD, and Dolby True HD audio passthrough in latest software update


Amazon is pushing a new software update to the 3rd-gen Fire TV Cube that should make video and audiophiles happy. Software version 7.6.1.3 (PS7613/3686) is currently rolling out to devices with improvements to the Super Resolution Upscaling feature that should make non-4K content look even sharper.




www.aftvnews.com





As someone else said, you need the pass through today if you have 4K Blu-ray rips or 2K Blu-ray rips.

-T


----------



## Ted99

^^^Thanks for that info. My Fire 4K max failed just after the warranty expired and I went back to my previous 4K as a place holder. The Cube looks very attractive and it appears that Amazon is serious about having their streamers track technology. ATV seems to do it, too; but on a longer time between upgrades. At present, it seems like I need two streamers to get the best combo of audio/visual performance from a streamer: ATV for the premium channels like HBO Max, ATV, HULU, Netflix and Showtime; and a fire device for Amazon streaming. I think I'll hold on for the "next" generation of the Cube to see what Amazon does. Still waiting for a "one does all" device, strictly for streaming.


----------



## kblackburn101

T-Bone said:


> Cube third generation join the shield club and will pass through lossless audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire TV Cube gains Improved Upscaling as well as DTS, DTS-HD, and Dolby True HD audio passthrough in latest software update
> 
> 
> Amazon is pushing a new software update to the 3rd-gen Fire TV Cube that should make video and audiophiles happy. Software version 7.6.1.3 (PS7613/3686) is currently rolling out to devices with improvements to the Super Resolution Upscaling feature that should make non-4K content look even sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aftvnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone else said, you need the pass through today if you have 4K Blu-ray rips or 2K Blu-ray rips.
> 
> -T


Is there any top dog in streaming , I’m using the best roku right now . I just don’t have prime so don’t see how the cube is better it cost more! And sheild good also ?


----------



## T-Bone

kblackburn101 said:


> Is there any top dog in streaming , I’m using the best roku right now . I just don’t have prime so don’t see how the cube is better it cost more! And sheild good also ?


I would not say a top dog. But I would say a dog with *different* disabilities than the other dogs. 

*TL;DR*
Those are the three top dogs on the shelf. All our wounded. If your Roku is giving you everything that you need today, you just might want to stick with it.

*Long Story*
Apple TV 4K gave me weird audio delay issues that changed based on the output refresh rate now the content that was viewing. Other people have that same issue. I posted about it in the ATV 4K thread. I returned mine after extensive testing.

I am having issues with the Amazon Fire TV Cube 3rd generation. I am using the LLDV hack so I'm not sure if somehow it's getting confused and changing my settings and outputting a different color profile while I'm streaming content. That's an odd issue.

Amazon Fire TV Cube 3rd gen issue number 2 is periodically dropping Wi-Fi connection. I refuse to use a Ethernet connection because this thing has to work eventually in the future in a different room... So I have until mid January to decide to keep it. It's my second unit. The first unit had similar issues and I thought maybe I had a defective unit.

Shield Pro has his weird macro (notice how I did not say micro because you can obviously see this thing for a mile away) stutter issue that you can read about in the shield Pro thread. It's like watching a 10 or 15 frame per second old movie reel with the hand crank on it that you may have seen images of or in old movies. That's a intermittent issue. *Usually* goes away by pausing and playing, or doing another skip back or skip forward. 

Only downside of the shield Pro is if you are interested in doing the LLDV hack, it's not for you.

-T


----------



## scubasteve2365

Hi everyone, looking for advice on a local content media player. I am currently using an Nvidia Shield Pro (latest version) w/ Kodi but it does not support HDR10+, and I recently picked up an x3800h and an Epson LS12000B so I'd like to be able to leverage HDR10+, will bitstreaming Atmos/DTSX, be able to have a local network share where all of my content is rather than having to plug harddrives on it in. I'd like it to have it's own decent interface/movie wall, but that's not a deal breaker, particularly if I can put Kodi on it. I assume that narrows it down to Dune/Zapatti. I don't know if they are any notable differences between these brands or if it all just comes down to the chipset. I've noticed within the Dune lineup that there seems to be a wide margin in cost within the "vision" series, which I don't know if it's purely just the harddrive bays and "pro audio" two things that don't matter to me at all.

For stuff like Netflix, HBOMax, I am using an AppleTV4K (2022) and it covers my needs, in fact this would cover my needs if Apple would only open up the bitstreaming of the audio. So it seems like the Dune HD Real Vision 4k is perhaps my answer but I thought I'd ask here in case I'm missing something.


----------



## T-Bone

scubasteve2365 said:


> Hi everyone, looking for advice on a local content media player. I am currently using an Nvidia Shield Pro (latest version) w/ Kodi but it does not support HDR10+, and I recently picked up an x3800h and an Epson LS12000B so I'd like to be able to leverage HDR10+, will bitstreaming Atmos/DTSX, be able to have a local network share where all of my content is rather than having to plug harddrives on it in. I'd like it to have it's own decent interface/movie wall, but that's not a deal breaker, particularly if I can put Kodi on it. I assume that narrows it down to Dune/Zapatti. I don't know if they are any notable differences between these brands or if it all just comes down to the chipset. I've noticed within the Dune lineup that there seems to be a wide margin in cost within the "vision" series, which I don't know if it's purely just the harddrive bays and "pro audio" two things that don't matter to me at all.
> 
> For stuff like Netflix, HBOMax, I am using an AppleTV4K (2022) and it covers my needs, in fact this would cover my needs if Apple would only open up the bitstreaming of the audio. So it seems like the Dune HD Real Vision 4k is perhaps my answer but I thought I'd ask here in case I'm missing something.


You could try the Fire TV Cube 3rd generation. It bit streams trueHD dolby atmos. That's verified using Plex. The Plex devs say they'll update the Plex client to pass the DTS:X at the start of 2023.

Just put Plex on the cube And you have a one box solution. Although it doesn't do frame switching as well as the Apple TV 4k.

Anyway, something to consider for 140 bucks.

-T


----------



## Ted99

^^^ I had the 4K max, before it crapped out; and went back to the older 4K as a placeholder. My experience has been that I needed the ATV 4K to get the best video from the premium streamers, other than Fire TV, but the audio didn't do bit-streaming. I needed the Fire 4K to get the best results from Amazon. How does the 3G Cube do on the other premium streaming services? As good as the ATV 4K? A one-stop solution if one is only doing movie streaming from the streaming services?


----------

